# freeride- un downhillstrecken in kassel???



## RaceFace89 (26. November 2006)

hi mädels un jungs,

ich hab da mal ne frage:gibt es eig hier in kassel anständige downhill- un freeridestrecken,also strecken die einen fordern (wurzeln,steinig...)...meine hausrunde oben am herkules un elfbuchen geht mir langsam aufn sack!!! 
deshalb frage ich mal an ob ihr da ein paar strecken vorschläge habt!!!???

suche ausserdem leute die dann mit mir biken gehen 

greetz sören


----------



## Whiplash 87 (28. November 2006)

Hi wenn du willst komm mal bei uns vorbei. Bei intresse schreib mir bei ICQ oder E-mail. ISt nur 45minuten vom herkules weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kartoon (4. Dezember 2006)

erst will der whip nicht mehr das noch mehr leutz kommen und dann fragt er doch jeden ob er vorbeikommen will  entscheidungen treffen ist halt nicht leicht


----------



## sweetPain (11. Dezember 2006)

trotz allem.. gibt es in kassel solche strecken?? meine trails sind auch echt öde geworden..


----------



## phlex (20. Dezember 2006)

könnt ihr vielleicht mal beschreiben welche trails ihr rund um den herkules (oder auch rund um kassel) immer fahrt?

den einzigen bemerkenswerten trail den ich kenne is der, der den ahnegraben herunterführt, auch bekannt als forststeig - weg.
der einstieg zu dem trail ist in der nähe von igelsburg und silbersee (vom herkules abwärts richtung ahnatal weimar).


----------



## freerideboy (23. Dezember 2006)

hey zu dir whip wo is bei euch die strecke


----------



## Casey Riback (23. Dezember 2006)

Vom Baunsberg führt ein Trail runter Richtung Baunatal. Is Teilweise etwas steiler. Wir sind damals beim Parkplatz Baunsberg auf nen verwachsenen Wanderweg und dann nochmal paar Meter schieben, dann steht man oben. Kann aber sein das es nen besseren Weg hochzu´s gibt. Die komplette Runde haben wir in Willhelmshöhe gestartet, sind dann beim Forsthaus in den Wald zum Bismarckturm, da nen steinigen Wanderweg runter und weiter über´n Baunsberg. Sind dann irgendwann in der Dönche gelandet. Insgesammt ca. 30 Km, also gut für die kurzen Tage wenn man erst spät loskommt.


----------



## Jampelz (25. Dezember 2006)

Hey Jungs,

habt ihr bei euch in Gudensberg noch tighte strecken? Ich hab euch glaube ich mal in winterberg gesehen. Den am Baunsberg kenne ich auch, sehr tricky zwischendurch. 

Gruß Mitja


----------



## sweetPain (25. Dezember 2006)

oh winterberg.. was freue ich mich schon auf die neue saison : )


----------



## RaceFace89 (25. Dezember 2006)

wann fährst du denn nach winterberg???könne ja nen bikeparktrupp aus kassel zusammenstellen


----------



## kartoon (31. Dezember 2006)

gudensberg ist geil auf jeden fall ein paar besuche wert ist relativ schnell ausgelegt zwischendurch aber auch langsammer und ein paar kicker und gaps die auch nicht unbedingt klein sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (1. Januar 2007)

@kartoon war eben mal in deiner Bildergalerie eure Strecke ist ja geil gemacht Hut ab echt klasse Sachen.


----------



## sweetPain (2. Januar 2007)

also meine vorstellung ist jeden samstag oder sonntag nach winterberg zu fahren..hab mir extra nen bus geholt für mächtig platz. werde mit meinem kleinen jede möglichkeit nutzen in nach winterberg zu kommen


----------



## sweetPain (2. Januar 2007)

@ raceface .. wäre keine schlechte idee mit ner ganzen truppe nach winterberg.. apropo.. schicker 4x rahmen ; ) ..den hab ich meinem sohn auch geholt..für den preis nicht übel.. allerdings auch gleich mal ordenliche sticker von specialized draufgepappt


----------



## RaceFace89 (3. Januar 2007)

@ sweetPain...jeden samstag oder sonntag nach winterberg is für mich nicht realisierbar,weil ich als schüler ne ziemlich arme socke bin...die zugkosten würden mich in die "schuldenfalle" treiben, vor der in der 10 klasse in PoWi so gewarnt wurde

danke das du denn rahmen schick findest...mitte januar is er fertig aufgebaut,weil die race face teile erst dann kommen 

wie hat dein sohn ihn denn aufgebaut,gibts vllt bilder?

gruß


----------



## FR-Jonny (6. Januar 2007)

Hi,

also wenn ihr das rechtzeitig lest: Ich treffe mich heute mit zwei anderen am Willhelmshöher Bahnhof so gegen 14:15 Uhr wollen dann hoch zum Herkules!
Weis nicht ob du die Strecke kennst, die dann unten an der Hessenschanze endet? Sind auch ein paar neue nette Sprünge mit dabei.

MfG Lennart

PS: Hätte morgen oder nächste Woche auch Zeit zum biken meldet dich / euch einfach mal!!


----------



## Lockedup90 (6. Januar 2007)

FR-Jonny schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also wenn ihr das rechtzeitig lest: Ich treffe mich heute mit zwei anderen am Willhelmshöher Bahnhof so gegen 14:15 Uhr wollen dann hoch zum Herkules!
> Weis nicht ob du die Strecke kennst, die dann unten an der Hessenschanze endet? Sind auch ein paar neue nette Sprünge mit dabei.
> ...


 

Sry, der Beitrag war von mir. Hab das ausversehen unter dem Benutzerkonto von meinem Bruder geschrieben!! 

MfG Lennart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (13. Januar 2007)

Hey Leute,

sorry das ich erst wieder so spät bescheid sage aber wir treffen uns oft sehr kurzfristig!! 
Wollen heute um 13:45Uhr uns am Willhelmshöher Bahnhof treffen und von dort aus ne runde Biken gehen!!

MfG Lennart


----------



## PHATpedro (14. Januar 2007)

das ist allerdings kurzfristig.


----------



## Lockedup90 (14. Januar 2007)

Sry versuche das nächste mal früher Bescheid zu sagen!!


----------



## Jampelz (14. Januar 2007)

Moin Leute,

wo ist denn die strecke die kartoon abgelichtet hat? 

@lennart: gibst du dir die ganzen abfahrten mit deinem hardtail? warum hast du denn eigentlich das bergamont zurückgegeben? 

Gruß Mitja


----------



## Whiplash 87 (15. Januar 2007)

Hi das was der Kartoon abgelichtet hat gibt es nicht mehr nur noch bissl. Aber es sind mittlerweile auch genug bei uns am fahren. Also ride on


----------



## sweetPain (15. Januar 2007)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Hi das was der Kartoon abgelichtet hat gibt es nicht mehr nur noch bissl. Aber es sind mittlerweile auch genug bei uns am fahren. Also ride on




steht denn das roadgab noch eventuell? wie kommt man überhaupt dahin?


----------



## Lockedup90 (15. Januar 2007)

Jampelz schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> wo ist denn die strecke die kartoon abgelichtet hat?
> 
> ...


 
@Jampelz:

Sers,

ne hab jetzt Anfang Januar ein neues Bike bekommen Grossman A 250. Aber vorher bin ich die Abfahrten auch mit dem Hardtail gefahren, hat aber net son Spass gemacht!! 
Bergamont? Ich hatte noch nie eins was ich hätte zurück geben können!!

MfG Lennart


----------



## Jampelz (15. Januar 2007)

Moinsen, 

@lennart: schaffst du nicht im chewing gum? oder ich verwechsel dich, könnte auch sein. 

am Herk soll es ja ne menge neue dinge geben, ich fahr es nach her mal ab, wer bock hat um 18:00 vorm herkules mit blick auf kassel city. 

Gruß Mitja


----------



## FR-Jonny (15. Januar 2007)

Jampelz schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> @lennart: schaffst du nicht im chewing gum? oder ich verwechsel dich, könnte auch sein.
> 
> ...



Ok,
da haste mich verwechselt!! Der Typ der im chewing gum arbeitet heißt Benny und so viel ich weiß fährt der schon seit ewigkeiten ein Nicolai Helius ST!!
Kanns dich ja mal melden wenn de wieder fährst hatte heute leider keine Zeit!!

MfG Lennart


----------



## Lockedup90 (15. Januar 2007)

FR-Jonny schrieb:


> Ok,
> da haste mich verwechselt!! Der Typ der im chewing gum arbeitet heißt Benny und so viel ich weiß fährt der schon seit ewigkeiten ein Nicolai Helius ST!!
> Kanns dich ja mal melden wenn de wieder fährst hatte heute leider keine Zeit!!
> 
> MfG Lennart


 


Sry, hab's mal wieder unter meinem Bruder sein Benutzerkoto geschrieben!!

MfG Lennart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PHATpedro (16. Januar 2007)

faehrt der benny nicht mittlerweile n demo und nichtmehr das helius?
is mir aber auch ********gal.. hauptsache 2 raeder.


----------



## Lockedup90 (16. Januar 2007)

PHATpedro schrieb:


> faehrt der benny nicht mittlerweile n demo und nichtmehr das helius?
> is mir aber auch ********gal.. hauptsache 2 raeder.


 

Sers,

ja kann sein hab ihn lange nicht mehr gesehen!!!

MfG Lennart


----------



## PhiL07 (16. Januar 2007)

yo moin Leute ^^,

mein Bike ist jetzt auch endlich fertig seit 2 Wochen , ich denke ich könnte mich auch mal so langsam da hoch begeben xD, also wenn jmd bock hat zu biken einfach mal bescheid sagen ! wenn dann Zeit gegeben ist so, bin ich gern für alles offen! 



RaceFace89 schrieb:


> wann fährst du denn nach winterberg???könne ja nen bikeparktrupp aus kassel zusammenstellen



je nach dem wäre ich auch nicht davon abgeneigt^^ wenn ich Zeit hab und so, wie immer halt ne^^


fg PhiL


----------



## Lockedup90 (16. Januar 2007)

@PhiL07

Hi,

hier du bist doch der Kollege vom Pascal oder?

MfG Lennart


----------



## RaceFace89 (16. Januar 2007)

hi,

mein bike is nun auch endlich fertig  (könnts in meine galerie anschauen un nen paar comments geben  )

es wartet auf den ersten ausritt...aber leider fehlt noch der helm, der deviant 

egal in 2 wochen wird der wohl hoffentlich da sein un dann werd ich mich melden, wenn ich biken geh!

aber rechtzeitig werde ich dies tun 


ride on


----------



## sweetPain (16. Januar 2007)

was fürn deviant holst du dir? normal oder carbon? ich will meinen carbon verkaufen..der ist neu..leider nen bißchen knapp in m für mich..


----------



## RaceFace89 (16. Januar 2007)

normal....für carbon hats nimmer gereicht 

greetz


----------



## PhiL07 (16. Januar 2007)

Lockedup90 schrieb:


> @PhiL07
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



RICHHHHTTIIIIIIG ^.^  hätte jetzt nit sofort gedacht das du mich erkennst, aber gut ^^ nun muss ich nit mehr fragen  .

hab im mom nur provisorische Reifen drauf  von Pascal^^, hol mir bald noch neue _MAxxis High Roller DH_ 2.7 wollt ich mir holn  die haben gute Bewertung bekommen!

fG

PhiL


----------



## Lockedup90 (16. Januar 2007)

Hi,

damit ihr euch jetzt mal ein wenig früher darauf vorbereiten könnt ich hätte lust am Donnerstag biken zu gehen, wenn nichts dazwischen kommen sollte!!! Könnt euch ja mal melden!!

MfG Lennart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (16. Januar 2007)

Hi,
kein Mensch fährt mehr 2.7er. Wenn du Maxxis nimmst hol dir 2.35 mit Dh Karkasse, Maxxis Regenreifen in 2.5 mit Dh Karkasse oder wie ich es mache den Big Betty Vorne und hinten für trocken bis bissl Nass der ist Hammer geil. Hält vorne sogar mit einem normalen 130g Schlauch. Im meinem 2ten Lrs. habe ich vorne und hinten Maxxis Wetscream der Reifen schlecht hin bei strömenden Regen, Felsen (Nass) und Wurzeln.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## PHATpedro (17. Januar 2007)

bei normaler gegebenheit ca 2.5 oder 2.35 ... und je schlammiger es wird desto duenner den reifen waehlen.. haste nix von wenn er dir aufm schlamm schwimmt anstatt unten zu greiffen.. dafuer eignen sich michelin dh mud 3 und maxxis swampthing bzw wetscream 2.2 o. 2.35
swamp macht auch auf lockerem boden ne gute figur und auf gras.. muss nicht immer nass sein fuer grobes profil


----------



## PhiL07 (17. Januar 2007)

hmmmm ich kann mich nich entscheiden  was die Reifen angeht, aber dafür ist das ja eh der falsche Threade ^.^ nur ma so am rande ... was meint ihr so zu dem als HR-> Maxxis Minion DH HR (welche Gummimischung würdet íhr empfehlen?) und FR ->Maxxis Swamp Thing 60a

joa wegen morgen biken..., ka hab bis 3 Schule und Wetter ist ja grade nicht soo pralle oder willlste auch beim Regen fahren ?^^


----------



## PHATpedro (18. Januar 2007)

minion wenns trocken und fesst ist... swampthing wenns lose ist und oder nass ist... wetscream auch wenns sehr locker ist und oder killermatsch am start ist... tendenziell kannste sagen 42a vorn 60a hinten... hinten ist der druck und die reibung groesser daher nutzt er sich schneller ab.. wenn du wettkampfmaessig total down bist und kohle zum kacken hast kannste auch 40a v 42a h fahren oder 40 40 aber fuer den normalgebrauch macht das keinen sinn.. weil dir da die dollars echt um die ohren fliegen was den abrieb betrifft... highroller kannste fuer jede gegebenheit ein bischen benutzten aber er rollt halt ********... n satz kann man immer mal da haben, macht sinn...
aber eigentlich kannste sagen okay.. n satz minions und n satz swampthings weil diese gemischten highroller verhaeltnisse wo wirklich nur der sinn macht hat man nicht allzuoft... gibt auch leute die das dann wegen der bremspower kombinieren mit vorn minion dhf und hinten highroller oder swampthing.

naja wie dem auch sei.. wenn dich die optik stoert musste darauf achten die 42er un 40er haben keine orangenen streifen am rand. die 60er schon.
kann dir nen satz neue swampthings geben in 60a und 2.5er breite habe noch einen hier.
mfg daniel.


----------



## Lockedup90 (18. Januar 2007)

Sers,

also wenn ich gerade so aus dem Fenster gucke denk ich werde ich heute doch nicht fahren! Meld mich aber wieder wenn ich biken gehen sollte!!

MfG Lennart


----------



## Whiplash 87 (18. Januar 2007)

Bei regen kann man doch am besten trainieren weils da erst richtig rutscht und man fahren können muss. Ich fahre auf dem einen Laufradsatz Big Bettys vorne weich hinten hart. Auf dem anderen Laufradsatz habe ich Wetscreams vorne und hinten in weich. Hatte sonst immer Minion drauf der ist auch sehr geil, aber finde das die Big Bettys einfach mehr Grip haben und  vielleichter sind. Muss jeder selber wissen. Habe mir jetzt crank brother mallet m Pedale geholt und muss erst mal damit klar kommen. Also mache ich mich dann gegen 3 los.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (18. Januar 2007)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Bei regen kann man doch am besten trainieren weils da erst richtig rutscht und man fahren können muss. Ich fahre auf dem einen Laufradsatz Big Bettys vorne weich hinten hart. Auf dem anderen Laufradsatz habe ich Wetscreams vorne und hinten in weich. Hatte sonst immer Minion drauf der ist auch sehr geil, aber finde das die Big Bettys einfach mehr Grip haben und vielleichter sind. Muss jeder selber wissen. Habe mir jetzt crank brother mallet m Pedale geholt und muss erst mal damit klar kommen. Also mache ich mich dann gegen 3 los.
> 
> Mfg.
> 
> B.Simon


 
Hi,

also die haben bei uns in der Schule Sturmwetterwarnung gegeben, deswegen hatten wir schon zur 6. aus!! Weis nicht ob das so ne gute idee ist dann im Wald zu fahren. Regen macht mir ja nicht wirklich was aus aber wenn dann da der übelste Wind ist ich weiß net!! 

MfG Lennart


----------



## Lockedup90 (18. Januar 2007)

Hi,

so hab gerade in Briefkasten geguckt und hab post von Mauer's bekommen, dass am Sonntag ab 11:00Uhr die BikeExpo im Ufa Palast stattfindet eventuell hab ihr ja bock zu kommen!!

MfG Lennart


----------



## PhiL07 (18. Januar 2007)

moin,

hm joa... ne heute is echt nit so pralle zum Biken...ich hatte noch 7/8 Sport -.-" ^^, also wegen den Reifen muss ich mir noch mal genauer gedanken machen..., will aber auch erst mal nur 1 Satz..., habt ihr da eigt jeweils noch dazu Felge+Nabe und so ..? oder macht ihr immer den Reifen ab/dran ? 

joa also könnt mich ja auch mal im Icq adden, damit kann man sich besser und kurzfristiger Verabreden und joa ka chatten halt  !  -> *339640506*

wegen der Expo, ich hätte schon bock, denke ma schon das ich hin geh! sieht man sich ja dann vllt ma.

fG PhiL


----------



## NorcoRiderOne25 (18. Januar 2007)

so ich bin bei der bike expo au am start!!!!


----------



## NorcoRiderOne25 (18. Januar 2007)

Ich bin bei der Bike Expo au am Start leider net mit meinen neuen Bike da die bremse noch net da is!!! aber bin mit meinen ht da!!! vllt sehen wir uns ja alle!!!
MFG Yannik


----------



## sweetPain (18. Januar 2007)

werde auch kommen..wollt ihr mit bike hin?kann man es mitreinnehmen? findet auch was vor dem ufa was statt?


----------



## Lockedup90 (19. Januar 2007)

Hi,

also ich nehme mein Bike mit und die andern die kommen wollen nehmen ihr bike auch mit! Ja das Bike kann man auch mit rein nehmen!
Draußen am Haupteingang hat die letzten male nichts stattgefunden aber auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite waren die Trailfahrer zu gange!!

MfG Lennart


----------



## RaceFace89 (19. Januar 2007)

also ich bin au dabei

wann geht ihr denn,uhrzeit???

vllt sieht man sich ja da mal,zum gleichen zeitpunkt 

bike mitnehmen oder nicht 

greetz sören


----------



## PhiL07 (20. Januar 2007)

ich frag mich auch noch... ob mit bike oder ohne, stört das nit bissel wenn man das mit rein nimmt? oder wo kann man das wenn da abschließen..? is das dann acuh sicher^^...

sagt ma bescheid wenn ihr mit kommt oder nit..

ich wollt so ab 14uhr hin +/- 30min

fg PhiL


----------



## sweetPain (20. Januar 2007)

abschließen in kassel ist so eine option, die egal wie fett das schloss ist ein undefinierter faktor werden kann   gerade was bei uns bikes im umfeld auf einmal auf mysteriöse weise weggebeamt wurden, könnte man nen hundehimmel mit füllen   .. ich frage mich wie blöd ich mir vorkommen werde, wenn ich mit nem freeridemonster in der hand im ufa rumlatsche.. aber naja.. wie die übliche frage von wanderen: wie?? nen fullfacehelm fürs radeln??   .. ich denke ich werde das fahrrad ins auto schmeißen und nen eimer mit schlamm.. wenn ich sehe das alle mit bikes kommen verschwinde ich schnell im bus und werde mich manipulieren und behaupten, ich wäre 30km durch brutales terrain ins ufa gepilgert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhiL07 (5. Februar 2007)

nabend zusammen^^, 


also ich verkünde mal das Ich und ein paar Kollegen, wer steht noch nicht genau fest, evtl. Donnerstag ca. 16 uhr Herk fahrn! wer mit kommen will, joa einfach an den Willi BHF kommen würde ich sagen^^ .

also evlt sieht man sich  bis denne  


ride onn ^^ 


fg PhiL


----------



## PHATpedro (6. Februar 2007)

jo um 17 uhr bin ich dann auch zuhause und wenn das glueck mitspielt sind dann auch meine bremsen gekommen...

dann bin ich bald wieder mit dabei.. wie gern ich doch wieder normaler schueler waer...


----------



## onkel_c (7. Februar 2007)

PhiL07 schrieb:


> nabend zusammen^^,
> 
> 
> also ich verkünde mal das Ich und ein paar Kollegen, wer steht noch nicht genau fest, evtl. Donnerstag ca. 16 uhr Herk fahrn! wer mit kommen will, joa einfach an den Willi BHF kommen würde ich sagen^^ .
> ...




dann vergiß aber nicht die stadionbeleuchtung mit zu nehmen


----------



## PHATpedro (7. Februar 2007)

jo haste recht carsten. im wald wirds ganzschoen schnell unangenehm dunkel.. das kann auch wehtun, weil man sachen spaet erst erkennt..

fahrt lieber n bischen frueher.. sonst reichts fuer vielleicht (höchstens) nur 1 abfahrt..
mfg daniel


----------



## Ivery (7. Februar 2007)

*So hiermal das große Roadgap in  Gudensberg für die, die es nit kennen............muahahah *








man sieht sich.......gelle Pedro


----------



## Lockedup90 (8. Februar 2007)

Moin wollte fargen ob ihr euch heute jetzt immer noch um 16 Uhr trefft oder ob ihr früher fahrt? Oder ob ihr überhaupt noch fahrt?
Hab vor eventuell zu kommen.

MfG Lennart


----------



## sweetPain (8. Februar 2007)

schick schick.. ich will auch unbedingt mal nach gudensberg..ich bin auch mal blind hingepilgert, war abber nicht erfolgreich mit dem finden.. ja und jetzt.. jetzt hab ich mir nen schönen leistenbruch zugezogen, es schneit.. es kotzt mich voll an.. jetzt kann ich mein bike weiterpolieren bis der lack ab ist*HEUL*


----------



## Ivery (8. Februar 2007)

Also wenn mein Bike wieder zusammengeschraubt is und ich meine Prüfung überstanden hab können wir gerne mal einen RoCkEn gehn..........!!!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (10. Februar 2007)

Das mit dem Roadgap ist leider bald Geschichte. Weil die Stadt Gudensberg auf einmal aus rechtlichen und Versicherungstechnischen Gründen was gegen die Rampen machen muss. Naja jetzt wurde auch noch Schübe Sparten und Fächerbesen geklaut. Werden halt jetzt mehr natürliche Sachen (Steinfeld ist geplant und nen Road double). Die ganzen Spielzeug Rampen auf der alten Streck haben wir alle schon weg gemacht (einfach zu alt schon). Die mittlere Strecke mit dem kleinen Roadgab kommt komplett weg. Es wird also nur noch Dh geben.

Mfg.

Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (10. Februar 2007)

Hier nochmal Bilder aus dem letzten Jahr.









Habe jetzt auch nen neuen Helm (der alte war einfach fertig)


----------



## Whiplash 87 (10. Februar 2007)

Hi Onkel C. Meld dich mal bitte bei mir wollte mal fragen welche rennen du fährst. Vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen hinfahren du hast welche die ich nicht kenne. Also ich will Winterberg, Rittershausen, Steinach und Illmenau fahren. Was gibts noch so an Rennen. Bin jetzt auch auf Klick Pedal umgestiegen  

Björn


----------



## onkel_c (14. Februar 2007)

hi björn,

schade dass es nun auch bei euch einschnitte gibt. hatte gehofft ab frühjahr doch ab und an mal zu schauen.

welche rennen ich fahre weiß ich noch nicht. ixs ist sicherlich geplant. meine mitnehmkapazität ist leider null, da ich freundin und kind und reichlich klamotte immer dabei habe, sorry. werde aber sicherlich bei euch nochmalö schauen.

wann sollen denn die gaps weg?

gruß
carsten


----------



## Whiplash 87 (14. Februar 2007)

Hi Carsten, also die Gaps sin bereits weg. Wir bauen jetzt mehr doubles und Steinfelder erst mal. Wir setzen uns alle mit Dem Bürgermeister zusammen und er hat mir gesagt das wir neLösung finden werden. Also ganz weg muss nichts und wir werden defenetiv wieder was bauen die frage ist nur in welcher Form. Evtl. wird aus der Sache auch ein Jugendprojekt gemacht was dann von der Jugendpflege betreut wird. Aber das steht alles noch nicht fest. Mit den Rennen wäre ja dann nur Interessant gewesen wenn es welche weiter weg gewesen werden die Renne hier in der nähe fahre ich ja alle mit. Aber unsere Strecke wird weiterhin besten, es gibt aber nur noch die DH- Strecke den Rest haben wir wegmachen müssen und da war ja alles aus Holz. Aber haben es schon schön technisch jetzt bekommen den oberen Teil der Strecke und der Funfaktor ist gut gestiegen.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (20. Februar 2007)

EXTRA für euch noch mal Bilder VON UNS. NACHDEM DIE RUMLIEGENDEN TANNEN DANK EINER KETTENSÄGE GESCHICHTE  SIND IST ALLES WIEDER BEFAHR BAR.




Ich mit neuem Helm und neuem Vorbau Lenker ( Giro Remedy, Syntace Superforce, Syntce Vector DH




Der Lukay mit seinem Schatz 




Der Lukas auf der Anfahrt zum Steinsprung (Da sieht man das es bei uns viel weg zumachen gab nach dem Sturm  danke an das Fichtenmoped)




Der Lukas beim Steinsprung (einer meiner Lieblingssprünge)




Ich beim Steinsprung (mit klickies ist man so böse schnell   (gute idee gewesen ONKEL C) und die Pins reißen mir nit aus habe ja keine mehr  )




Der neue double, einfach geil




der neue double von vorne.

Die anderen haben wohl nen Steinsprung noch gebaut und noch bissl was ich baue zuzeit an nem fetten double wenn er fertig ist poste ich Bilder. Der Absprung ist fertig muss mal schauen wie wir den Absprung optimal machen, einfach bauen und drüber und wird schon passen gibts nit.


----------



## Ivery (21. Februar 2007)

Ahhh jetzt weiß ich auch wie der typ in der Jogginghose heißt!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinjaya (21. Februar 2007)

jo björn die bilder sin fett


----------



## GangBang Epic (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

erstmal echt schöne Bilder habt ihr da gemacht,Fett Fett.
Die strecke rock bestimmt.!!!
Wollte mal hören wann ihr mal wieder am start seit,würde mir die strecke gerne mal anschauen und auch befahren...Grins.
Komme aus kassel und fahre auch immer am Herkules die strecke ist sehr schön.Aber es muss mal was neues her.
Könnt ihr mir mal eine weg beschreibung geben oder kann man sich mal treffen?

Also bis dann...


----------



## Ivery (25. Februar 2007)

Björn alter Schwede mit dem Racingoutfit kann ja 2007 garnix mehr schief gehen. Ich denk mal in Natura burnt das noch mehr als auf den Bildern. Jetzt rockst du aber richtig oder? Ich will unbedingt sehn wie du in Willingen Greg Minaar mässig über den double feuerst.....


----------



## Whiplash 87 (25. Februar 2007)

Vielen, dank für eure netten Kommentare. Also Outfit mäßig kommen halt Handschuhe und das Trikot (das auf dem Foto gehört meinem Bruder). Also rocken tut die Strecke jetzt echt mal Hammer. Sogar so viel das für mich am Freitag mit 30 km/h vor ner fetten Tanne Schluss war aber die nicht nach gegeben hat. Waren heute wieder fahren schön im Nassen hat auch bock gemacht. Also mim fahren sieht es folgender Maßen aus momentan bin ich 5 mal die Woche am fahren. Manchmal auch nur bauen, wie ich gerade will. Sind meist 4 Leute und manchmal halt mehr. Über besuch freuen wir uns immer so fern sie:

a: nett sind
b: Protektoren haben
c:keinen Müll rumliegen lassen und mit anpacken oder ( kleine Spende für Schaufeln, haben zur Zeit nur eine)

Meine Icq Nummer: 345866254

Fahre zurzeit so viel weil, das einzige was hilft schneller zu werden ist üben. Bald ist es auch geschafft und das Bike wiegt unter 17 kilo bissl fehlt noch. Bin momentan bei 17,4. 

Haben auch den neuen double fertig und nen Steinsprung. 2 andere Sachen sind am entstehen. Also wie gesagt über kleine Spenden freuen wir uns immer dann können wir noch mehr bauen uns alles in Stand halten. Da jetzt fast alles Erdsprünge sind müssen die auch recht oft aufgefüllt werden wei ldie sich ja ausfahren. Da ab und an mal einer mim Hinterrad bei einem der doubles hängenbleibt müssen das die Balken auch gerichtet werden.

Also ride on 

Schreibt schön weiter antworte abends wenn ich am Rechner bin auch


----------



## sweetPain (25. Februar 2007)

coole sache.. wie sieht es mit der gemeinde oder förster aus? ich hab noch nen stapel schickes holz für leitern und northshore das vor sich hingammelt.. solche dinge werden ja nich gerne gesehen im wald...

ich muss mir noch anständige pneus holen.. hab momentan die spezi chunder drauf, die bei matsch das letzte sind..


----------



## Whiplash 87 (25. Februar 2007)

Hi, also aus Holz dürfen wir nix bauen momentan. An Matschreifen geht mal garnix über den Wetscream. das der beste. Aber danke fürs Angebot mit dem Holz könnten daraus ja ne sitz Ecke ecke zum chillen bauen.

Björn


----------



## Whiplash 87 (25. Februar 2007)

So, hier mal ein Bild von dem Truvativ Dh Kettenblatt nach dem ich es fertig bearbeitet habe  . 




Und mein neuer Vorbau Plus Lenker


----------



## Lockedup90 (26. Februar 2007)

Wollt mal fragen wo es sinnvoll ist mit dem Bus hinzufahren wenn man zu eurer Strecke fahren will? Rathaus oder so? Kenn mich in Gudensberg nicht wirklich aus!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (26. Februar 2007)

Ruf mich einfach bevor du kommst an dann machen wir da schon. 01752508993


----------



## Ivery (27. Februar 2007)

Björn alter Windhund.....könnte man denn nicht die Rampe vom Roadgap aus Erde machen? Oder wollen die Leute von der Stadt überhaupt keine Straßenüberquerung mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (27. Februar 2007)

Hi Björn,  bist du eventuell diesen Samstag (3.03.07) an der Strecke, hätte dann nämlich mal vor zu kommen!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (27. Februar 2007)

Müßte sich einrichten lassen.

Björn


----------



## Whiplash 87 (27. Februar 2007)

Hi, also wenn die Stadt sich querstellt und stress macht baue ich selbst das Roadgap wieder auf ganz einfach. Evtl. Halt erst vorne 1,5m Hoch Steine an er Kante ausschütten und dann Erde als Auffahrt als wie in Willingen das Roadgap aber mal sehen dauert halt alles. Die Behörden sind ja bekantlich nicht die schnellsten.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Lockedup90 (1. März 2007)

Hey heute abend Läuft im Capitol Movie Night of Extremsports (MXS) fängt um 20:00 Uhr an!! Wollte mal bescheid sagen eventuell sieht man sich ja!!


----------



## Ivery (1. März 2007)

Wer fährt denn hier alles iXS German Downhill Cup mit? Bzw. welche Rennen davon? Wie kommt ihr hin? Vielleicht ergibt sich ja ne Fahrgemeinschaft oder so!!! Wie sieht das mit Winterberg am 18-20 Mai aus!!


----------



## RaceFace89 (1. März 2007)

@locke

ich bin da


----------



## NorcoRiderOne25 (1. März 2007)

Hey 
bei der Movie Night bin ich dabei mit pascal un phil un noch andere sehen uns bestimmt  
un in willingen bin ich auch dabei!!!
Mfg yannik


----------



## Lockedup90 (1. März 2007)

Ivery schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn hier alles iXS German Downhill Cup mit? Bzw. welche Rennen davon? Wie kommt ihr hin? Vielleicht ergibt sich ja ne Fahrgemeinschaft oder so!!! Wie sieht das mit Winterberg am 18-20 Mai aus!!


 
Also ich wollte in Winterberg an dem Rennen teilnehmen! Bei den anderen Rennen vom IXS German Downhill muss ich gucken wie ich zeit habe!!
Wie ich hinkomme weiß ich aber leider auch noch nicht genau!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (1. März 2007)

Servus also ich fahre in Winterberg, Illmenau, Tabarz und Rittershausen mit.

@ Ivery
Die regen Action war schon cool  

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (1. März 2007)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Servus also ich fahre in Winterberg, Illmenau, Tabarz und Rittershausen mit.
> 
> @ Ivery
> Die regen Action war schon cool
> ...



Wie kommst du hin Björn und wie is das mit der Übernachtung? Und wer von euch Gudensbergern is noch am start? Und die regen Action war nit so kool für mein Auto  Und Björn leider muss ich dich enttäuschen Tabarz is dieses Jahr nit dabei!!!!!!!!Winterberg, Illmenau, Bad Wildbad, Steinach, Rittershausen und Garmisch-Partenkirchen ......


----------



## Whiplash 87 (1. März 2007)

Stimmt hast recht Steinach meinte ich. Also noch mit fahren wird der Josh und evtl der Dominik und der JogingLUke. Gepennt wird im Zelt hinkommen tue ich mit meinem Golf. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (1. März 2007)

Also am Wochenende fahren wir wieder kannst dich ja mal melden Flo.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## kleinjaya (1. März 2007)

Nur weil ich immer mit ner Jogginghose fahre bin ich der Joggingluke. Das is natürlich wieder auf Björn seinem Mist gewachsen.

Mfg.

Joggingluke


----------



## Ivery (1. März 2007)

muahahahahah      der Joggingluke ich kann nit mehr!!!!


----------



## PHATpedro (1. März 2007)

jo mein daempfer faehrt gerade fuern kurzurlaub in die schweiz danach bin ich fuer jegliche schweinereien zu haben..
ob mit carsten, timmi oder flo..
oder alledreisussammen! 

plus gudensburger!

haunse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinjaya (1. März 2007)

Ja der is jezze au hier im Forum mit dabei. 

Mfg.

Joggingluke


----------



## Ivery (1. März 2007)

PHATpedro schrieb:


> jo mein daempfer faehrt gerade fuern kurzurlaub in die schweiz danach bin ich fuer jegliche schweinereien zu haben..
> ob mit carsten, timmi oder flo..
> oder alledreisussammen!
> 
> ...



und wenn der da is klau ich dir erstmal dein rad und dann wird gerockt man....denk immer an die supergöttin³


----------



## Ivery (5. März 2007)

Wer fährt wo am Wochenende? Los raus mit der Sprache!!!! Wenn ich nicht nach weg fahre bin ich gern für ne Runde zu haben!!!!!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (5. März 2007)

Hi, also ich bin natürlich wieder am start.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## PHATpedro (5. März 2007)

und die jogginghose


----------



## Lockedup90 (5. März 2007)

Sry kann diesen WE nicht aber meld mich wenn ich wieder gehe!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (5. März 2007)

Der bestimmt auch, heißt eigentlich Lukas. Aber jetzt JLU = Jogginglug.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## kleinjaya (7. März 2007)

Hi alle zusammen. Natürlich bin ich am Wochenende mit am Start!

Mfg.

Joggingluke


----------



## onkel_c (8. März 2007)

werde dieses jahr nochmal (vermutlich letztmalig) alle ixs races fahren. da ich mit gesamter family anreise ist mein busmobil leider ausgebucht ... zumal meine liebe lebensgefährtin auch bike und hänger mit hat ...
sollte ich aber mal allein fahren (weshalb auch immer) bin ich gerne bereit jemanden mitzunehmen!

gruß
carsten


----------



## PHATpedro (8. März 2007)

hey carsten! du hast bald 15 jaehriges jubilaeum. du kannst nicht so einfach aufhoeren 
ich drueck dir fuer family und sport und beruf die daumen, lasst es euch gut gehen! und wenn du tatsaechlich aufhoerst dann werden sich sicherlich mal am herkules oder sonstwo in der freizeit die wege kreuzen, ich wuerd mich freuen. schliesslich will man spass haben und vielleicht auch den ein oder anderen kniff vom alten hasen abschauen 

bleibt tapfer alle hier 

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (9. März 2007)

PHATpedro schrieb:


> hey carsten! du hast bald 15 jaehriges jubilaeum. du kannst nicht so einfach aufhoeren
> ich drueck dir fuer family und sport und beruf die daumen, lasst es euch gut gehen! und wenn du tatsaechlich aufhoerst dann werden sich sicherlich mal am herkules oder sonstwo in der freizeit die wege kreuzen, ich wuerd mich freuen. schliesslich will man spass haben und vielleicht auch den ein oder anderen kniff vom alten hasen abschauen
> 
> bleibt tapfer alle hier
> ...




so einfach wird das auch nicht. es macht mir nach wie vor höllischen spass. auch wenn meine 'konkurrenz' ja mittlerweile gute 10 jahre jünger ist, was im dh sport nicht gerade wenig ist ... anyway, bis dato konnten wir 'wirlich ollen säcke' die youngsters noch ganz gut im zaun halten. dieses jahr wird es aber happig, da kommen aus der herren lizenz klasse 4, 5 ganz schnelle fahrer hinzu. ... 

was mir aber echt auch die n***e geht ist diese sch*** fahrerei. und mit der kleinen wird das sicherlich nicht einfacher. ich will auch nicht, dass sie darunter leidet, weshalb wir erstmal schauen wie sich das entwickelt ...

ganz sicher aber werden wir noch immer fahren. christiane sitzt ja auch wieder auf dem rad und will auch wieder freeride rennen fahren. wir werden dem bergabsport sicherlich noch ein paar jährchen erhalten bleiben. dazu haben wir einfach zuviel spass ...

gruß
carsten

wir werden uns sicherlich mal im hbw treffen!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (9. März 2007)

Hi mal wie der ein kleines Update der Strecke für euch. Sind auch Bilder von älteren Sachen dabei. Die Insider sehen ja was neu ist.
JLU (Jogging Luk) beim Nico Sprung




Das neue Stein- Wurzel Stück. Wer sichs traut läßt das Gas voll stehen. 
( Bei mir endete das schon 2 mal links an ner Tanne)










Hier der neue Anlieger für die extrem Enge links Kurve




Hier, die Steilkurve nochmal und links die neue Variante wenn man vorher die Anfahrt für das eigentliche Versaut





Der alte Start geht wieder








ride on 

Björn


----------



## Lockedup90 (9. März 2007)

Nice bilder aber beim Vorletztem siehste ja ziemlich verkrampft aus!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (9. März 2007)

Musste ja auch erst einmal die Pfütze aus Der Kuhle fahren. War auch noch nicht so schnell wie gewünscht. Aber wird immer besser. Sieht leicht verkrampft aus, weil ich versucht habe zu ziehen das ich höher komme.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## kleinjaya (10. März 2007)

Hi Björn die Bilder sind echt mal richtig geil geworden!!!

Mfg.

Joggingluke


----------



## pogorausch (12. März 2007)

^^mmmmhhh ich glaub ich muss ma ne besuch in gudensberg veranstallten.....der jens weiß ja wo das ist......


----------



## sweetPain (12. März 2007)

ich kann jetzt zum glück wieder fahren..werde am donnerstag mal bei euch vorbeikommen.. apropo:wenns klappt fahre ich in 2 wochen mit nem kumpel nach winterberg..ich hab nen fetten bus und noch etwas platz für 2 bis 3 bikes..wenn jemand bock hat..


----------



## Whiplash 87 (13. März 2007)

Hi, schreibe nachher noch ne Klausur dann kann ich wieder fahren. Also können uns ja am Donnerstag verabbreden. Wegen winterberg, würde gerne mitkommen wenns geht und ein Kumpel von mir auch.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## NorcoRiderOne25 (13. März 2007)

Hallo Downhill und Freeride Freunde!

Ein längeres Gespräch mit dem Revierförster des Habichtswaldes hat folgendes ergeben! 
Dem Förster sind sämtliche neue Strecken und Pfade bekannt, er hat uns folgendes ULTIMATUM gestellt!   

- Es dürfen keine weiteren Strecken, außer der aktuell gefahrenen Freeride-Strecke, entstehen und gefahren werden! ( z.B. Blauer See, usw.!)

-Die derzeitige Strecke darf nicht verlassen oder erweitert werden!

-Keine Quereeinstiege oder -Abfahrten abseits der Freeride-Strecke oder von anderen Wanderwegen!

Wir müssen uns alle an diese Regeln halten!!!! - Sonst wird es bald überhaupt keine Strecken und Kicker im Habichtswald geben!!!

Sollten nur einige wenige diese Abmachung ignorieren müsse alle anderen leiden und es gibt keine Strecke mehr( auch keine Neue!) !!!
Der Förster sagte: "Falls ihr euch nicht auf diese eine Strecke konzentriert, werde ich den gesamten Betrieb unterbinden und kaputt machen!"

Unserer Meinung nach - ein faires Angebot!

Also BITTE BITTE Mitmachen und Weitersagen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (13. März 2007)

Aber wenn wir die selbe Strecke verändern, sprich andere Sprünge das dürfte man oder wie?


----------



## NorcoRiderOne25 (13. März 2007)

kp musste ma Jens oder Benny fragen!!!!


----------



## sweetPain (13. März 2007)

find ich ok die ansage..die strecke reicht mir,wenn man da weiter shapen, basteln und pflegen darf.. ich denke mir das der förster froh sein kann wenn die leutz feste wege haben, anstatt querbeet zu schreddern..

und wenn er irgendwann auf die idee kommt alles abzureißen, könnte man ja mit sehr engen freunden und angezogener handbremese neue wegvorschläge durch den wald zeichnen  - das ist natürlich nen scherz

in kooperation mit dem förster wäre ich ja für ein direktes schild an der strecke, jenes darauf hinweist, das sie auf eigene gefahr genutzt werden kann und ein abweichen vom pfad nicht geduldet wird.. und dann wäre cool wenn man mit fähigen leuten die strecke mal anständig aufpoliert, nen bißchen den north shore baum sicherer macht.. und violá..alle wären glücklich


----------



## onkel_c (14. März 2007)

das klingt nicht wirklich gut. natürlich ist das angebot des försters mehr als fair, leider aber auch sehr schwierig
einzuhalten. das problem ist, dass es sicher leute gibt, die sich nicht zwingend daran halten werden/wollen. *oder es gar nicht wissen.*
es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn mal einer der diese woche noch vor ort ist sofort einen entsprechenden hinweis anbringt ...
wie auch immer, ich hoffe es werden nicht zu viele biker quer durch den wald schießen....

gehe ich recht in der annahme, dass die strecke bis zur hessenschanze geht? ich wollte nämlich die zwei jumps unten am 'spielplatz' wieder auferstehen lassen ...

ich hoffe - und werde die zeit, in der es noch geht nutzen ...


----------



## Lockedup90 (14. März 2007)

Will jemand dieses Wochenende am Herkules biken gehen? Samstag oder Sonntag oder eventuell auch an beiden Tagen der kann ja mal was Posten.


----------



## sweetPain (14. März 2007)

wenn ich förster wäre würde ich das eher dulden als das die biker jeden fussgängster und wanderer in die quere kommen, oder durch die wohlgeliebten zilloplantagen jagen.. wir reden ja von den freeridern, singletrailliebhabern und downhillern..wenn die strecken gut gearbeitet sind und anständige chickenways aufweisen, das anfänger auch ihren spass haben, ist es doch ne feine sache..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (14. März 2007)

sweetPain schrieb:


> wenn ich förster wäre würde ich das eher dulden als das die biker jeden fussgängster und wanderer in die quere kommen, oder durch die wohlgeliebten zilloplantagen jagen.. wir reden ja von den freeridern, singletrailliebhabern und downhillern..wenn die strecken gut gearbeitet sind und anständige chickenways aufweisen, das anfänger auch ihren spass haben, ist es doch ne feine sache..



ja, ja ist es. betrifft mich ja auch nicht. aber ich habe so meine zweifel, dass das über einen längeren zeitraum auch klappt. ich bin eben berufsskeptiker ...
und habe schon zu viele dinge erlebt ... außerdem gibt es immer mehr wilde die im wald anfangen zu buddeln ...
hoffen wir also, dass es so bleibt, das macht auch das pflegen der strecke einfacher, weil mehr leute auf eine strecke konzentriert sind.

we will see us!

carsten


----------



## Whiplash 87 (14. März 2007)

Hi, ich kann nur aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung sprechen. Also das Problem ist gant klar das das Fahr können der einzelnen Leute sehr unterschiedlich ist. Bei uns war es so das die Strecke mit unseren Fähigkeiten gewachsen ist. Da es aber halt Leute wie mich gibt die halt gerne Technische Sachen fahren, welche die einfach nur gerne mit voll Speed über Sprünge holpern oder welche die gerne Dropen. Ich musste feststellen das es sehr schwer ist eine strecke zu bauen wo alle was von haben. Da ja jeder seins haben möchte gibt es bei uns halt technische Stücke und Speed Passagen. Da ihr bei euch wie es sich anhört nur die eine Strecke haben dürft und wenn da recht viel fahren ja jeder seine eigenen Ideen umsetzten will, wird es auf jeden Fall dazu kommen das da noch als gebaut wird. Hoffe natürlich das ihr Glück habt. 

Wenn ihr möchtet, am Wochenende fahren wir wieder alle, bei uns. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## sweetPain (14. März 2007)

ich denke der förster sitzt irgendwann ein richtiges ultimatum..es wäre verdammt schade wenn die strecke wegkommen würde..das man für jeden etwas findet womit er vollends zufrieden ist würde nie klappen..aber wenn man parallel zu einer anspruchsvolleren strecke ein chickenway macht wo man zu schwere spots umfahren kann, oder für den nächsten speed holen kann, würde jeder fahrer seine linie wählen können, die seiner leistung entspricht.. 

allerdings sollte die strecke im anständigen zustand gehalten werden, damit man nicht auf die blöde idee kommt drittklassige kicker zu basteln.. denn sowass wird nur gemacht wenn der trail im abartigen zustand ist.. oder würdet ihr in winterberg anfangen zu shapen?? 

das größte problem ist nur die streckenpflege:kotz:


----------



## Ivery (14. März 2007)

Komme grade vom Herkules!!!!!!! Ich würd sagen wir treffen uns alle mal zusammen da oben und bequatschen das mal in Ruhe......!!!!!! Wäre schön wenn sich zahlreiche Leute einfinden würden!!!!!!!! Termin können wir ja klären.....würd nen Wochenende vorschlagen.......


----------



## Lockedup90 (14. März 2007)

@Ivery hey wo warst du denn vorhin aufeinmal?


----------



## kevbart (14. März 2007)

Habe heute eine Info bekommen. Die Strecke am Herkules wird vom Förster (nach einem persönlichen Gespräch) geduldet. Einen Aushang zu diesem Thema findet man am Chewing Gum Kassel. Bin zwar kein Freerider, aber die Strecke am WE mal abgefahren und die Jungs haben sich super Mühe gegeben. Riesen Kicker gebaut etc., Barrieren an Waldkreuzungen, damit keiner sinnlos drüberprügelt und niemand verletzt wird. Welches von Seiten des Försters wohl auch hoch angerechnet wurde.

Die Bedingung damit die Strecke erhalten bleibt ist ganz einfach und sollte jeder begreifen: Es darf keine weitere dazukommen! Meint einer aus der Reihe  tanzen zu müssen, wird alles platt gemacht!!! 

Ich hoffe alle halten sich dran, denn es wäre wirklich sehr schade, wenn Leute meinen sie müssten doch noch an anderen Stellen durch den Wald fegen. Wenn man bedenkt, dass es sich hier um ein Naturschutzgebiet handelt, ist es dem Förster sehr hoch anzurechnen, dass er solch ein Angebot gemacht hat.

Viele Grüße

Kevin


----------



## MR-X (14. März 2007)

So ...

So generell sollte hier mal klargestellt werden , dass keiner von euch in irgendeiner Form über die Strecke disskutieren kann oder sollte. 
bzw. irgendwelche schwachsinnigen verbesserungsvorschläge wie das aufstellen von schildern etc. einbringen sollte.
Außer den Leuten , die das Gespräch geführt haben hat hier keiner eine Ahnung davon was besprochen wurde und was die Hintergründe dazu sind.

generell sollte erstmal klargestellt werden .
Obwohl der Förster in seiner ausgesprochenen Großzügigkeit die Strecke momentan versucht zu "dulden" is die ganze Sache dennoch nicht offiziell ...

Generelle Vorschläge und Diskussionsbedarf / Fragen sollte an die Leute gerichtet werden , die bei dem Gespräch dabei waren und wissen worum es geht .


desweiteren kann seid neuestem auch speziell für Kassel unter http://www.bikeninkassel.de.vu/ diskutiert werden.


----------



## MR-X (14. März 2007)

Generell wenn fragen entstehen wendet euch an das Chewing gum an den Benny oder im Titus an den Jens

Diskussionen über die Strecke kommen nicht in Frage ...


----------



## onkel_c (15. März 2007)

MR-X schrieb:


> Generell wenn fragen entstehen wendet euch an das Chewing gum an den Benny oder im Titus an den Jens
> 
> Diskussionen über die Strecke kommen nicht in Frage ...


*
sinnloser beitrag (der vorherige)!
*
ich für meinen teil reite schon seit 15 jahren durch den hbw. und ich habe schon x strecken kommen und gehen sehen.
wenn diejenigen, die im hbw fahren, bzw. jeder für sich, nach seinem gusto fährt, gibt es zwangsläufig probleme. insofern wäre eine 'kanalisierung' richtig und wichtig. andernfalls gibt es probleme mit dem forst - gab es auch schon immer!
wir hatten mal eine strecke vom hercules über die löwenburg, richtung hessenschanze. die gab es auch nur ein paar monate, weil dort alles kreuz und quer fuhr. es hat nicht lange gedauert, dann hat der forts mal ordentlich aufgeräumt ...

mir persönlich ist das letztlich gleich. ich habe genügend gelegenheiten ... und ich bin keinesfalls auf diese eine kleine strecke fixiert. 
ich habe aber auch schon genügend zeit investiert um ein paar strecken zu haben um mal ein wenig in der region trainieren zu können. keine ist davon existent geblieben. ich brauche euch ja nicht zu sagen wieviel zeit man da in den ofen schiebt ...

von daher sollte der kontakt mit anderen gesucht und nicht abgebrochen werden. ... egal wer, mit dem förster wann kontakt hatte.

dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass es lediglich ein paar nasen bedarf die richtig quer schießen. dann fahrt auch ihr nicht mehr auf dieser strecke ...

ich verabschiede mich hier aus der diskussion und werde wieder dem eigentlichen nachgehen. fahren!

werde vermutlich freitagnachmittag im hbw anzutreffen sein, wenn mein zahnarzt termin nicht zu heftig ausfällt.


----------



## kevbart (15. März 2007)

kevbart schrieb:


> Habe heute eine Info bekommen. Die Strecke am Herkules wird vom Förster (nach einem persönlichen Gespräch) geduldet. Einen Aushang zu diesem Thema findet man am Chewing Gum Kassel. Bin zwar kein Freerider, aber die Strecke am WE mal abgefahren und die Jungs haben sich super Mühe gegeben. Riesen Kicker gebaut etc., Barrieren an Waldkreuzungen, damit keiner sinnlos drüberprügelt und niemand verletzt wird. Welches von Seiten des Försters wohl auch hoch angerechnet wurde.
> 
> Die Bedingung damit die Strecke erhalten bleibt ist ganz einfach und sollte jeder begreifen: Es darf keine weitere dazukommen! Meint einer aus der Reihe  tanzen zu müssen, wird alles platt gemacht!!!
> 
> Ich hoffe alle halten sich dran, denn es wäre wirklich sehr schade, wenn Leute meinen sie müssten doch noch an anderen Stellen durch den Wald fegen. Wenn man bedenkt, dass es sich hier um ein Naturschutzgebiet handelt, ist es dem Förster sehr hoch anzurechnen, dass er solch ein Angebot gemacht hat.



Hab gerade gesehen, dass das ja schon weiter oben jemand bekannt gegeben hat... Nicht richtig gelesen 

Ich wünsch Euch viel Glück, dass Euch Eure Strecke noch lange erhalten bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sweetPain (15. März 2007)

MR-X schrieb:


> So ...
> 
> So generell sollte hier mal klargestellt werden , dass keiner von euch in irgendeiner Form über die Strecke disskutieren kann oder sollte.
> bzw. irgendwelche schwachsinnigen verbesserungsvorschläge wie das aufstellen von schildern etc. einbringen sollte.
> ...




naja.. dann solltest du dir wohl mal ein tshirt drucken lassen, das du der häuptling der strecke bist, obrigkeitsrechte genießt und anbetungswürdig bist das du über die rede& und handlungsgewalt hast über dieses thema.. also gerochen hab ich es nicht..

nur zur kenntis: ich fahre überwiegend in winterberg, da mir die stunde autofahrt nicht wehtut. die kleine strecke am hbw ist interessant wenn ich mal kein bock hab, oder meinem sohn das freeriden nahezubringen..
warum trails kommen und gehen ist weil keiner redet und somit jeder macht was er will..wenn das schild ein problem ist, weil vieleicht auch leihen auf die idee kommen diesen zu beutzen, kann man es auch weglassen... wichtig finde nur, das die strecke ausreichend gut bestückt, mit etwas konzept gezogen ist und in ansprechenden zustand hinterlassen ist.. DANN kommt man nicht mehr auf die blöde idee 3klassige dinge zu bauen..

bedenke bitte das ich hierbei allgemein denke und nicht an mich alleine..

aber wenn du der chef der strecke bist.. dann mach was du meinst und mal alles blau an..


----------



## sweetPain (15. März 2007)

dann werd ich wohl es wie der onkel machen, klappe halten und fahren.. ihr macht das schon


----------



## Whiplash 87 (15. März 2007)

Hi, bin der selben Meinung wie Onkel C und Sweet Pain. 

@Sweet Pain, meld dich mal dann können wir uns mal treffen.


Werde jetzt das schöne Wetter nutzen und bei uns fahren gehen.


ride on


----------



## MR-X (15. März 2007)

Jo onkel c von dir haben wir schon oft gehört das du der coolste der erfahrendste und erhabenste Fahrer bist...

Ich mein die Einstellung die ganzen Bauangelegenheiten hier zu belächeln ... dann schließlich doch auf den Sachen zu fahren und dann hinterher zu sagen man hätte die Strecken doch gar nicht nötig ist doch schlichtweg Paradox...

Ich mein als die kleinen Sprünge an der Hessenschanze standen hab ich  dich da gesehen ... Als es noch Sprünge oben auf dem Wurmberg gab hab ich dich da gesehen ... Auf der neuen Strecke bist du unterwegs ... wenn das alles so popelig ist und sowieso einfach unter deinem Niveo dann setz dich in dein Auto und fahr zur nächsten offiziellen Worldcupstrecke 
Aber nie hast du deinen Teil dazugefügt ... immer kommen nur popelige allwissende Kommentare dessen Inhalt so oder so allgemein bekannt ist.


Nunja ich fahr auch schon ewig dirt und hab auch die Doubles an der Hessenschnaze gebaut und es ist immer wieder schön Leute anzutreffen die einene noch nicht mal grüßen weil sie einfach zu cool dafür sind !


----------



## Lockedup90 (15. März 2007)

Hey Leute damit das ganze hier nicht zum Blutvergießen führt, würde ich mal sagen vertragt euch mal wieder! Nur wegen der Strecke hallo wo sind wir denn hier?


----------



## onkel_c (15. März 2007)

MR-X schrieb:


> Jo onkel c von dir haben wir schon oft gehört das du der coolste der erfahrendste und erhabenste Fahrer bist...
> 
> Ich mein die Einstellung die ganzen Bauangelegenheiten hier zu belächeln ... dann schließlich doch auf den Sachen zu fahren und dann hinterher zu sagen man hätte die Strecken doch gar nicht nötig ist doch schlichtweg Paradox...
> 
> ...



nun ja, ich bin vllt. nicht everybodys darling. und ich bemühe mich auch nicht jedermanns freund zu sein, das ist korrekt. deine meinung steht dir frei, aber ich glaube: wirklich kennen wir uns nicht. es ist aber bezeichnend, dass du mich gleich so 'einsortiert' hast...
sollte ich dich nicht gegrüßt haben, sorry. ich halte mich persönlich nicht für den coolsten, eher im gegenteil. ich brauche auch keine wc strecken und ich habe bereits etliche pisten gebaut und war federführend in zierenberg (den kurs wird nur kaum noch jemand kennen). ich nehme deine kritikpunkte zur kenntnis. du musst mich auch nicht mögen und wir müssen keine freunde werden. aber du solltest meine posts richtig lesen, daher nochmal in kurzform:
ich finde die strecke nicht popelig, sie ist kurzweilig und vermittelt fun
ich ziehe den hut vor den leuten, die dort bauen und ihre zeit opfern
ich freue mich dort, wie auch überall anders fahren zu können
ich bin einer der letzten, der sich freuen würde, wenn die strecke nicht mehr existent wäre.
jede piste ist erhaltenswert, egal welcher schwierigkeit, denn es geht nur um fun.

ich schreibe aber niemanden vor, was er tun oder lassen sollte. das war der anlass warum ich den post geschrieben habe, der dir offensichtlich sauer aufstieß. nur, bin ich anscheinend nicht allein damit ...

ich akzeptiere auch, dass ich für dich der a**** bin. akzeptiere du, dass ich es nicht für clever halte leuten hier vorzuschreiben was sie tun oder lassen sollen, auch wenn sie kein gespräch mit dem förster geführt haben.

ich gebe dir recht, meine situation ist eine andere. ich habe die möglichkeit jederzeit woanders zu fahren. dass heißt aber nicht automatisch, dass mir die pisten im hbw egal sind. einige deiner äußerungen belegen, dass du nicht viel von mir weißt. sie sind sogar gänzlich falsch. traurig ist, dass du mich nicht persönlich darauf ansprichst, wenn du mich siehst (was offensichtlich passiert). vielleicht bin ich mittlerweile zu alt und senil um sowas zu verstehen... 
vielleicht treffen wir uns aber doch noch mal und bekommen das problem, welches aus meiner sicht keines ist, aus der welt.

mehr gibt es dazu von mir nicht, und zu blutvergießen wird es sichrlich nicht führen, dazu sind diese dinge zu klein!


----------



## Lockedup90 (15. März 2007)

Das mit dem Blutvergießen war Symbolisch gemein aber ist ja jetzt auch egal


----------



## PHATpedro (15. März 2007)

Der vw multivan cup in zierenberg! n freund ist dort mitgefahren als er noch mit kona unterwegs war 

lennart, cool down und auch alle motzknochen hier. lasst uns halt spass haben, benehmen und mit dem zufrieden sein was wir haben.

hoffe bald mal wieder fahren zu koennen und das mit euch. allen.

kuesse vom theis


----------



## MR-X (15. März 2007)

Mein erster Thread  , das will ich mal klarstellen stellt nicht nur meine eigene Position dar sonder generell die der Leute die da oben schon lange Zeit am bauen gehören . ( zu denen ich auch gehöre )


@ onkelc
Das ich dich in die Ar....lochschublade gesteckt habe steht so explizit nicht in meinem Text . Das hast du dir selbst dazugedichtet .
 Ich habe lediglich geschrieben was mir aufgefallen ist . 
Ich bin der Meinung Leute die nicht wirklich einen Teil zum bestehen des Zusammenhaltes unter Bikern und der Szene beitragen ( obwohl sie alt genug sein sollten und schon lange Zeit dabei sind ) sollten sich in gewissen Fällen einfach zurücknehmen . Das du nicht von jedem der Freund sein willst is ja schön für dich . Ich mein ich bin auch kein Mimöschen ... Aber es gehört meiner Meinung nach dazu zimindest im vorbeifahren vielleicht einfach mal zu nicken oder irgendeine Geste zumindest der wahrnehmung vorzunehmen.
Sowas nennt man nonverbale Kommunikation ... wenn du es schaffen solltest vielleicht irgendwann sogar in die verbale Kommunikation aufzusteigen wär es schon nen großer Schritt.

Mir oder uns ist es klar , dass man niemandem vorschreiben kann wie er sich zu verhalten kann . Der vorhergegangene Thread ist lediglich ein Appell an einen gesunden Menschenverstand . 

Die Leute die dort oben bauen wissen sehr wohl und ich weiss auch nicht warum du das die ganze Zeit Betonst , dass es obwohl es ein "entgegenkommen" gibt die Strecke keine offizielle Angelegenheit is was sie auch noch nie war ...
(siehe auch Verhalten im www.bikeninkassel.de.vu ) dort steht das es in Kassel leider keinen legalen Bikespot gibt... 

Und zu dem bauen und so ... es kann nicht so sein , dass Leute die zum beispiel dort oben verschiedene Lines nicht fahren können nach belieben verändern und so die Strecke weiter aufweiten. Es geht darum den Bikebetrieb zu zentralisieren um möglichst wenige Leute zu stören .
In Winterberg geht auch keiner hin und sägt das Roadgap ab weil es ihm zu hoch ist .
Nehmt das was da is und wenn ihr was verändern wollte dann sprecht das doch einfach mit den LOCALS ab ! Was is daran so schwer zu verstehen ... 
( wo man die Locals u.a. findet habe ich schon geschrieben )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MR-X (15. März 2007)




----------



## Whiplash 87 (15. März 2007)

Immer schön geschmeidig bleiben.


----------



## onkel_c (15. März 2007)

MR-X schrieb:


>



ok, du hast mich nochmal aus der reserve gelockt, aber wir reden aneinander vorbei, definitiv!
kenne ich alles, und meine auch mich daran zu halten!
nichts davon stelle ich in frage. nichts davon akzeptiere ich persönlich nicht.

wo bitte habe ich mich dagegen aufgelehnt. ich bin sogar meiner meinung nach noch mehr in die tiefe gegangen. 

ich denke wir belassen es dabei. du unterstellst mir absicht, ich denke es war keine und auch keine böswilligkeit. du schätzt mich so ein, ich denke es ist etwas anders ... sowas kennt man unter: nicht stimmende chemie.... oder kommunikationsproblem (von mir aus, liegt auch das an mir).


----------



## onkel_c (16. März 2007)

PHATpedro schrieb:


> Der vw multivan cup in zierenberg! n freund ist dort mitgefahren als er noch mit kona unterwegs war
> 
> lennart, cool down und auch alle motzknochen hier. lasst uns halt spass haben, benehmen und mit dem zufrieden sein was wir haben.
> 
> ...



yes pedro, der unsägliche multivancup!
der kurs hat mich (und einige andere) monatelang nahezu jedes wochenende und noch manchmal abende unter der woche gekostet. ziel war es dasmal, als hintergedanken, eine trainingsstrecke für die leute aus der region zu haben, denn es gab schlichtweg nichts! weder willingen noch winterberg, noch lokale pisten ... man musste damals weit fahren. das problem ist, dass der berg ein 'schutthaufen (basalt) ist, und mal gebrannt hat. dort ist nahezu alles tot. deshalb war es auch schwer den untergrund so zu verdichten, dass nicht alles 'wegbricht'. das rennen hat der kurs überstanden, das waldgebiet ist gesperrt worden wegen akuter einsturzgefahr der bäume. wie es jetzt dort ausschaut weiß ich nicht, ich war seit gut 5 jahren nicht mehr dort. die piste war aber für damalige verhältnisse sehr gut. dass feeedback auf das rennen war ziemlich positiv. leider sind zu viele oder fast alle anderen dinge (dem bdr sei nochmal nachdrücklich unser aller dank mitgeteilt  ) ziemlich daneben gewesen. die quintessenz war, dass die stadt zierenberg weiten abstand von allem genommen hat, unseren verein hat es nahezu die existenz gekostet. wir sind auf nahezu allen kosten sitzen geblieben ....

von daher bin ich vorsichtig geworden. nicht alles was verheißungsvoll beginnt, endet auch so. wir leben in einer 'problematischen region' und auch der hessenforst ist für uns biker eher kritisch zu sehen. die thüringer haben da bessere karten, zumindest noch. zunehmende kritische stimmen gibt es aber auch dort.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (19. März 2007)

Hi, also will nur noch mal eins klar stellen. Meinte mit dem ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie Onkel C und Sweet Pain. Das es halt leider so ist das leider immer Leute kommen die halt nichts von dem Abkommen wissen und dadurch das Projekt gefährdet wird. Von den restlichen Aussagen erst recht von denen vom Onkel C möchte ich mich deutlich distanzieren!!!

Sorry wenn es bei dem einen mal so rüber gekommen ist.


----------



## casimodo (19. März 2007)

servus an alles aus kassel und umgebung.
wir sind hier ca. 3-4 leute aus göttingen, die auch ab und an gerne mal in kassel den herkules runterfahren. 
wäre nett ich mal mit den erbauern oder ein paar locals treffen zu können. den ein oder anderen kenne ich bereits. da wir hier in göttingen leider keinen spot haben der ´nen shuttle besitzt, sind wir mehr oder weniger auf kassel angewiesen und würden gerne helfen die strecke zu verbessern oder in gutem zustand zu halten.
hoffe wir sehen uns mal...so long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (19. März 2007)

@casimodo

hab ich dich nich mit deiner freundin im bus gesehen,hoch zum herk am 12.03 oder so,wir waren zu dritt...zwei in voller montur un einer in hautengen cc-klamotten...wenn ich mich entsinnen kann hast du au ne neue rock shox boxxer un deine freundin fand meinen helm schick  ???

gruß Sören


----------



## Lockedup90 (19. März 2007)

@casimodo kannst ja mal posten wann du mal in kassel fahren willst da finden sich bestimmt welche ich würde mich auch zur verfügung stellen bis denn.

Noch was anderes es geht um die HP bikeninkassel.de.vu ich kann da in das Forum nichts reinschreiben hab alles ausprobiert aber das funkt irgendwie nicht richtig. Hat jemand das selbe Problem oder kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## RaceFace89 (19. März 2007)

@lennart

hab das gleiche prob...will was schreiben un dann kommt das man dazu nicht autorisiert sei


----------



## RaceFace89 (19. März 2007)

wäre aber au dabei...dann beim treffen


----------



## Ivery (2. April 2007)

Wo is denn der B. Simon um gottes willen? Der trainiert bestimmt fleißig in Winterberg DH fahren..............Sektiontraining is angesagt?????????


----------



## Whiplash 87 (2. April 2007)

Hi, ja sorry arbeite momentan jeden Tag 8-18 uhr und bin am Wochenende immer in Winterberg dh fahren. Die Strecke passt jetzt auch gut.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Ivery (11. April 2007)

Björn wann fährst du das nächste mal nach Schulenberg? Sag mal bescheid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruss Flo


----------



## Whiplash 87 (11. April 2007)

Hi Flo, also am 21.4.2007 ist geplant aber mal sehen. Am Freitag gehts erst einmal nach Winterberg. Wenn du früh genug bescheid sagst würde ich am Sammstag mal mit dir an den Herkules kommen.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Lockedup90 (16. April 2007)

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand in der nächsten Zeit mal nach Winterberg fährt, der mich mal eventuell mitnehmen könnte muss mal ein wenig die DH Strecke fürs Rennen trainieren !!

MfG Lenni


----------



## Ivery (1. Mai 2007)

Wann tut sich denn mal was neues in Gudensberg? Und wann dürfen entlich mal wieder die ******* Roadgaps aufgebaut werden.........war echt bessser so!!!!!!!!! Hau mal rein Björn das sich da was tut!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinjaya (1. Mai 2007)

ja der björn ist schon als dran nen neues konzept zu entwerfen.

mfg 

kleinjaya


----------



## PHATpedro (1. Mai 2007)

und stellt ne windjogginghose auf


----------



## Ivery (1. Mai 2007)

PHATpedro schrieb:


> und stellt ne windjogginghose auf



       rofl h3h3


----------



## kleinjaya (2. Mai 2007)

wie denn windjogginghiose???

mfg

kleinjaya aka joggingluke


----------



## Ivery (2. Mai 2007)

@kleinjaya bist du in winterberg dabei oder nicht?


----------



## kleinjaya (2. Mai 2007)

nein leider nicht weil ich habe mich zu spät anmelden wollen!!! Aber ich denke das ich trotzdem mit nach winterberg an dem rennsonntag zum schauen werden komme. 

mfg.

kleinjaya aka joggingluke


----------



## Whiplash 87 (2. Mai 2007)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus dem wunderschönen Willingen. Flo melde dich ma dringend bei mir, wegen Winterberg und wegen Wochenende habe was tolles am Start.

Die Strecken Planung sieht so aus das ich ein Konzept gemacht habe, Die Strecke wird dann wenn im Lotterberg gebaut ist größer und steiler. Bau Herr wird dann der Diddi Schneider sein kennt ihr ja alle bestimmt. er wird auch sehr gerne kommen jetzt müssen nur noch die Behörden mitspielen. Wenn es so weit ist und das alles anläuft und die Bagger rollen dürfen sage ich euch bescheid dann brauchen wir viele Helfer denn Da der Herr Schneider nicht billig  ist werden wir alle kräftig mit anpacken müssen und dann könnte in nicht einmal 2 Wochen ne Dh Strecke entstehen. Der Wunsch ist ganz klar von der Schwierigkeit her Willinger Worldcup Strecke auch wenn man auf Grund der Größe und kosten nicht eine so geile Strecke bauen kann soll sie möglichst schwer werden. Es wird dann Standardmäßig chickenways geben. Wenn Holzrampen gebaut werden wobei der Wunsch nach stein Roadgap und so die Richtung da ist werden die Holzelemente wohl zusammen mit einem Schreiner nach unseren Wünschen realisiert. Die Holzelemente wie evtl. Roadgap oder so werden dann mit einem Gitter versehen das die Strecke auch nur in den Öffnungszeiten genutzt werden kann. Es wird auch alles legal und offiziell wenn es klappt. Also ich bin dran das es was wird, wenn es klappt gibts natürlich wieder Roadgap wie das alte was wohl sehr geil war und sonst halt Sprünge wo man auch mal 10m fliegen kann. Es werden dann auch viele doubles entstehen weil das mehr dem Anspruch auf richtigen DH Strecken entspricht, da trennt sich dann die Spreu vom Weizen  .

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Lockedup90 (2. Mai 2007)

Sers Björn als Bilder sind sehr geil muss auch mal irgendwann die Strecke fahren. Aber wie du mir erklärt hast deine balance mit dem Knie ist mal wieder zu sehen!! Aber hallo wo ist der Wald hin?

Hast mir das ja schon von der Strecke erzählt wer natürlich hammer wenn das mit der Strecke und dem Diddi klappen würde wär aufjedenfall nicht abgeneigt zu helfen!!
Meld dich wenn es so weit ist!

MfG Lenni


----------



## onkel_c (3. Mai 2007)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> ... und sonst halt Sprünge wo man auch mal 10m fliegen kann. Es werden dann auch viele doubles entstehen weil das mehr dem Anspruch auf richtigen DH Strecken entspricht, da trennt sich dann die Spreu vom Weizen  .
> 
> Mfg.
> 
> B.Simon



deine meinung! wer dropt, 10m jumps macht oder entsprechende doubles springt mag im sinne des new school (falls es sowas überhaupt gibt) vllt. auf der höhe sein, die meisten brauchen dazu maximal sowas wie 'bullogs'.
fast alle harten und selektiven dh strecken brauchen sowas nicht und haben es auch nicht. natürlich finden sich dort auch mal ein drop, double, ... aber meist integrativ durch die natur vorgegeben. bmx bahnen bergab a la willingen, werden nie an strecken wie scuol (ixs schweiz), metabief (frankreich), val di sole (em, italien) heranreichen. und man sieht an ganz anderen stellen wer wirklich fahren kann. das ist übrigends in w'berg auch so. nicht die jumps allein, entscheiden, ganz im gegenteil. willingen bildet da vllt. eine ausnahme.
downhill ist aber nicht nur big air. wer allein danach sucht ist beim freeride eher richtig.

was mir noch dazu einfällt, ist ein kommentar von et (nicolas vouilloz): ich kann nicht gut springen, tricks kann ich eigentlich gar nicht. aber er wäre noch heute einer der schnellsten, wenn nicht der schnellste. ab und an beweist er das noch bei rennen in frankreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (4. Mai 2007)

onkel_c schrieb:


> deine meinung! wer dropt, 10m jumps macht oder entsprechende doubles springt mag im sinne des new school (falls es sowas überhaupt gibt) vllt. auf der höhe sein, die meisten brauchen dazu maximal sowas wie 'bullogs'.
> fast alle harten und selektiven dh strecken brauchen sowas nicht und haben es auch nicht. natürlich finden sich dort auch mal ein drop, double, ... aber meist integrativ durch die natur vorgegeben. bmx bahnen bergab a la willingen, werden nie an strecken wie scuol (ixs schweiz), metabief (frankreich), val di sole (em, italien) heranreichen. und man sieht an ganz anderen stellen wer wirklich fahren kann. das ist übrigends in w'berg auch so. nicht die jumps allein, entscheiden, ganz im gegenteil. willingen bildet da vllt. eine ausnahme.
> downhill ist aber nicht nur big air. wer allein danach sucht ist beim freeride eher richtig.
> 
> was mir noch dazu einfällt, ist ein kommentar von et (nicolas vouilloz): ich kann nicht gut springen, tricks kann ich eigentlich gar nicht. aber er wäre noch heute einer der schnellsten, wenn nicht der schnellste. ab und an beweist er das noch bei rennen in frankreich.



Stimme ich dem Carsten voll und ganz zu!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Und angeblich haben das die meisten WC fahrer auch über Willingen gesagt.......ist halt mal ganz schön, weil es was anderes is aber, aber mit nem richtigen dh hat das für mich bix zu tun.............


----------



## onkel_c (4. Mai 2007)

kurz off topic:

kollege, wann bitte stehst du denn auf  ? ich dachte ich wär schon mit ~ 5.45 uhr früh dran ... oder bist du erst vom feiern gekommen?

nochmal zu den strecken. mir ist klar, dass auch der dh sport einem wandel unterliegt, so wie nahezu alles. man muss jetzt auch nicht wieder eine grundsatzdiskussion über den kurs in willingen führen, das gab es schon zur genüge. 
zu den sprüngen im allgemeinen: klar macht das fun, gerade im training, geht auch mir so. allerdings gibt es bei den races viele jumps die ich nicht springe oder aber vorspringe/schneide, es hängt viel von der nachfolgenden linie ab. man kann in der luft werder kurbeln, noch beschleunigen! deshalb sollte für racer die verweildauer in der luft so kurz wie möglich sein ...  natürlich kann man auch, so wie einige fahrer dies auch tun, ordentlich über die sprünge stylen und den zeitverlust in kauf nehmen, dies geschieht aber meist nur bei einem entsprechenden 'bock' im vorfeld wenn man weiß, dass die zeit eh dahin ist.

freeride ist für diejenigen optimal, die keinen bock auf 'zeiten' haben. ich sehe dies an meinen sohn. eigentlich würde auch er gerne dh rennen fahren, was er auch ab und an tut. allerdings will er sich nicht den ganzen zwängen (training, optimale linie, muckibude ...) aussetzen um wirklich schnell zu sein. er will in erster linie fun, was auch absolut ok ist. bei mir definiert sich fun auch gerade durch speed, linienwahl, fitness. es ist eine simbiose aus vielem. und das ist letztlich das, was dh für mich ausmacht. ebenso gestaltet sich das mit der strecke. besteht diese fast nur aus sprüngen und anliegern, ist es für mich zu einseitig hinsichtlich dh;oftmals gibt es dann auch fast nur eine linie. zum dh gehören auch wurzeln, steine, abfallende wiesenkurven, ...  unbestritten ist, dass die topographie einen wesentlichen einfluß hat, weshalb wir auch zumindest im mittelgebirgsbereich nicht mit schweiz, italien und vorallem frankreich (für mich mit die bsten dh pisten) konkurieren können.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (4. Mai 2007)

Hi, also ein Steinfeld und Wurzel Passagen sind natürlich auch erwünscht. Soll halt ein mix aus allem werden. Aus dem Grund wird dann den Streckenbau der Diddi Schneider übernehmen, denke der ist einer der Erfahrensten den man bekommen kann. Aber erst ma abwarten ob die Strecke auch genehmigt wird und wie sich alles entwickelt. Sonst gibt es hier in der Gegend nichts. Der Lotterberg ist auch der größte Berg in näherer Umgebung, leider haben wir hier nicht so die Berge wie andere. Wir wollen halt endlich ne legal Strecke wo man dann nicht die Angst haben muss das alles abgerissen wird, es ist nämlich echt ne Schweine Arbeit ne komplette Strecke zu Bauen. Wenn sich was neues ergibt wegen der Strecke schreibe ich ma wieder.


----------



## onkel_c (4. Mai 2007)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Hi, also ein Steinfeld und Wurzel Passagen sind natürlich auch erwünscht. Soll halt ein mix aus allem werden. Aus dem Grund wird dann den Streckenbau der Diddi Schneider übernehmen, denke der ist einer der Erfahrensten den man bekommen kann. Aber erst ma abwarten ob die Strecke auch genehmigt wird und wie sich alles entwickelt. Sonst gibt es hier in der Gegend nichts. Der Lotterberg ist auch der größte Berg in näherer Umgebung, leider haben wir hier nicht so die Berge wie andere. Wir wollen halt endlich ne legal Strecke wo man dann nicht die Angst haben muss das alles abgerissen wird, es ist nämlich echt ne Schweine Arbeit ne komplette Strecke zu Bauen. Wenn sich was neues ergibt wegen der Strecke schreibe ich ma wieder.



björn melde dich. ich kann zumindest mit arbeitsgerät und material dienen, da mein 'schwiegervater' mal ein baugeschäft hatte. leider ist der bagger vor 4 jahren verkauft worden. sonst hätten wir das selbst in angriff nehmen können ...
schaun 'mer mal, ich wünsche dir, euch, uns allen, das es was wird.

es ist an der zeit!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (4. Mai 2007)

Ja, danke fürs Angebot. Es wird mehr wie nur Zeit. Die Strecke soll so sein das die Gegebenheiten möglichst gut ausgenutzt werden. Der Rest soll wenn es geht aus Erde gemacht werden oder Roadgap zum Beispiel aus Steinen (wie in Willingen), das Steinfeld in Willingen finde ich zb. sehr gut gemacht. Aus Holz Sachen bauen ist auch nicht schlecht habe ich gut Erfahrungen mit gemacht weil der Absprung immer gleich ist und man nie nach arbeiten muss, wie bei Erde. Aber erst ma hoffen das es genehmigt wird und dann Attacke. Die Strecke wird dann laut Diddi in gut 2 Wochen komplett stehen. Also geht dann alles schnell.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## PHATpedro (4. Mai 2007)

muss mich da dem carsten auch anschließen ich finde doubles auch unschoen.. manchmal machen sie bock manchmal eher nicht.. aber ich steh eher auf naturbelassenem.. so ein naturdrop is doch ne geile sache vor allem siehts auf nem foto gleich auch viel schoener aus und idyllischer..
und zum thema bigair und in der luft kurbeln.. sagte auch peat einst das er den sprung so gut wie moeglich schluckt und sich so schnell wie moeglich streckt damit er bald moeglichst wieder bodenkontakt hat und abheizen kann..
sieht man glaube in dem film fundamentals.. (bezog sich glaub sogar auf die willingen strecke, wo er ja auch gewann)

hoffe wir fahren uns mal bald alle wieder uebern haufen..
noch 1 woche lehrgang und 1 woche schule in/bei ffm dann bin ich wieder der alte 

cheers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (4. Mai 2007)

Ja würde mich auch ma freuen wenn wir uns alle wieder sehen. Werden allerdings die Strecke größten Teils Mit natürlichen Sachen machen, also möglichst wenig Holz. Aber da wir uns ja um alles kümmern (bis jetzt meistens ich und der Luke) werden wir natürlich unsere Vorlieben einfließen lassen.

Mfg.

Björn


----------



## onkel_c (4. Mai 2007)

björn, ich denke wir sehen uns in w'berg, falls man in dem menschenauflauf und chaos wirklich jemanden findet ... dann können wir uns ja nochmal a bisserl über das projekt unterhalten. ich stehe auf alle fälle, wie immer irgendwo im fahrerlager!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (4. Mai 2007)

Ja werden uns bestimmt sehen.


----------



## Ivery (6. Mai 2007)

Wann und mit wievielen Leuten reisen denn die Gudensberger zum DirtMasters an?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (6. Mai 2007)

Ruf mich ma an Flo!!


----------



## kleinjaya (7. Mai 2007)

Björn schick mir mal die Bilder bitte habe ja schon alles parat gemacht musst nur noch senden !

mfg.

kleinjaya aka. Joggingluke


----------



## kleinjaya (13. Juni 2007)

Is ja au nix mehr lose hier he!!!

Mfg. 

joggingluke


----------



## PHATpedro (14. Juni 2007)

na dann mach mal stimmung..


----------



## kleinjaya (14. Juni 2007)

joa weiss nur noch net wie 
weiss net was man so schreiben kann. naja ich fahre auch mit dem björn jezze am wochenende nach ilmenau aufs rennen. hoffe das ich ohne brüche oder so runterkomme .

mfg.

kleinjaya aka. joggingluke


----------



## Lockedup90 (15. Juni 2007)

Dann wünsch ich dir euch viel erfolg in Ilmenau das ihr ja mit guten Platzierungen wieder kommt  Lass dir am bessten vom Björn sein Turbo Spray geben, dann ist der Sieg schon so gut wie in der Tasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PHATpedro (15. Juni 2007)

haha lennart deine fußverletzung macht deinem gehirn irgendwie zu schaffen 
meine, meinem aber auch..
trotzdem glaub ich das du schneller wieder fit bist als ich..
dann gehts aber ab..

cheerio


----------



## Ivery (16. Juni 2007)

Lölchen was seit ihr denn für welche !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kleinjaya (17. Juni 2007)

Hi alle zusammen es war sehr gut in der quali war das wetter nit so pralle aber dafür heute umso besser!!! Die leute machen dort so eine stimmung es war echt der hammer.

mfg

kleinjaya


----------



## Ivery (17. Juni 2007)

Hab gehört das kleinjaya aka Jogginghose nen Abflug gemacht hat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kleinjaya (18. Juni 2007)

Ivery schrieb:


> Hab gehört das kleinjaya aka Jogginghose nen Abflug gemacht hat!!!!!!!!!



Ja das habe ich!!! Nach der Zeitmessung im Zielhang hat es mich dann mit voller Wucht zerschossen habe aber nur viele Blaueflecke sonst nix!!!

mfg

kleinjaya aka. Joggingluke


----------



## PHATpedro (18. Juni 2007)

hats wer gefilmt?


----------



## kleinjaya (18. Juni 2007)

weiss net standen auf jeden fall viele mit camera rum werde im laufe der woche mal schauen.

mfg

kleinjaya


----------



## Whiplash 87 (18. Juni 2007)

Mein neues Arbeitsgerät was alles mit mir durchsteht.


----------



## PHATpedro (18. Juni 2007)

wenns nich wieder alle paar monate reisst ;D
sieht ganz nett aus, aber an der ästhetik beim bilderschießen musst du noch arbeiten! 

gruß, daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (18. Juni 2007)

Das hält denke ich allem Stand das Whiplash war ja kein Downhill Bike. Das mit den Bildern wird sicher noch.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## PHATpedro (19. Juni 2007)

klar, pedalen waagerecht, lenker gerade.. perspektive waehlen 
warum biste nich rausgekommen du globes, war eben mit flo vor deiner tuer..
allerdings is mein handy kaputt und flo hatte das falsche mit  sprich keine nummer

cheers


----------



## kleinjaya (19. Juni 2007)

Hi, habe eben ein bild gesehen wo sich auch jemand im zielhang gewickelt hat. könnt ja mal die augen aufhalten und mal schauen obs das net au von mir gibt. meine startnummer war 283. danke.

mfg.

kleinjaya aka. joggingluke


----------



## Ivery (14. Juli 2007)

Ihr Gudensberger könntet ruhig mal nach Kassel kommen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (14. Juli 2007)

Hi, also klappt zeitlich bei mir momentan garnicht. Ich fahre nächstes Wochenende nach Badwildbad 2 Wochen danach nach Steinach und 2 Wochen danach nach Rittershausen. Außer mir wird sonst keiner kommen weil keiner ein Auto hat.

Wir haben auch nen Verein in den wir alle Reingehen und dann werden wir auch bei uns alles weiter bauen. Möchte gerne das alles gut gepflegt ist und vor allem sicher. Werden auch Prallmatten an die Bäume machen. 

Sehen uns denke ma in Steinach ne  

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Lockedup90 (14. Juli 2007)

Ach Jogginghose und Co. sollen sich mal nicht so anstellen für was gib es denn den BUS? 
Mit dem bin ich ja auch schon das ein oder andere mal zu euch gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinjaya (15. Juli 2007)

@lennart wenn sich noch nen zweiter findet würde ich mal vorbei kommen.
Jetzte am Donnerstag in Willingen habeich ne Wickel gedreht die war hammerhart^^

mfg

kleinjaya aka joggingluke


----------



## Lockedup90 (27. Juli 2007)

kleinjaya schrieb:


> @lennart wenn sich noch nen zweiter findet würde ich mal vorbei kommen.
> Jetzte am Donnerstag in Willingen habeich ne Wickel gedreht die war hammerhart^^
> 
> mfg
> ...




Jup musste einfach mal bescheid geben wenn de kommen willst!!

MfG Lenni


----------



## kleinjaya (28. Juli 2007)

jop kein problem...


----------



## Ivery (19. August 2007)

Ist hier eigentlich auch noch was los oder habt ihr alle das biken an den Nagel gehangen?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (19. August 2007)

Haben keine Zeit zu schreiben sind am bauen und fahren  .

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## kleinjaya (20. August 2007)

joa flo gibt ja keine themen über dieman schreiben kann^^


----------



## Lockedup90 (20. August 2007)

Rittershausen wer außer Björn fährt noch mit? Ich komm auch!!


----------



## kleinjaya (20. August 2007)

ich leider doch nicht --.--


----------



## onkel_c (21. August 2007)

Ivery schrieb:


> Ist hier eigentlich auch noch was los oder habt ihr alle das biken an den Nagel gehangen?



außer gefecht, dank weber c-fraktur fibula (wadenbein). habe jetzt ne platte, 10 schrauben + stellschraube im bein/fuß. und alles nur, weil mein fuß bei ~ 40km/h in einer baumwurzel hängen geblieben ist (pedal unten). 
vor oktober wird das nix mehr ...  

euch noch viel spass!


----------



## Ivery (21. August 2007)

onkel_c schrieb:


> außer gefecht, dank weber c-fraktur fibula (wadenbein). habe jetzt ne platte, 10 schrauben + stellschraube im bein/fuß. und alles nur, weil mein fuß bei ~ 40km/h in einer baumwurzel hängen geblieben ist (pedal unten).
> vor oktober wird das nix mehr ...
> 
> euch noch viel spass!



Das ist natürlich übel Carsten!!!! Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung, auf das du schnellst möglichst wieder auf dem Bike sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (21. August 2007)

thx!


----------



## Whiplash 87 (21. August 2007)

Hi Carsten von mir auch gute Besserung. In Garmisch bin ich leider weil ich das mit der Uni nicht unter einen Hut bekomme nicht. Sag ma kann ich mal dein Nicolai ausprobieren. Würde gerne ma wissen wie das liegt und so.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## onkel_c (22. August 2007)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Hi Carsten von mir auch gute Besserung. In Garmisch bin ich leider weil ich das mit der Uni nicht unter einen Hut bekomme nicht. Sag ma kann ich mal dein Nicolai ausprobieren. Würde gerne ma wissen wie das liegt und so.
> 
> Mfg.
> 
> B.Simon



Hi Björn, kein Problem, kannst Du gerne mal testen ... 
Wenn ich wieder auf dem Rad sitzen kann, ich hoffe in etwa 6 Wochen, können wir das gerne mal arrangieren!

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Whiplash 87 (26. August 2007)

Hi, ja das ist cool. Sind gerade am neue Strecke bauen. In Rittershausen liefs bei mir in beiden läufen schlecht bissl viel gestürzt und in die Schlammgrube gefallen.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## FR-Jonny (26. August 2007)

Jup moin Rittershausen war bei mir auch nicht ganz so gut im Seedinrun erstmal schön gegeb baumgeknallt einmal weggerutscht und in der ******* stecken geblieben. Dafür ist es dann im Final "gut für mich gelaufen" 

sry der Text stammt von mir Lenni hab ausversehen über den account von meinem Bruder geschrieben


----------



## onkel_c (28. August 2007)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Hi, ja das ist cool. Sind gerade am neue Strecke bauen. In Rittershausen liefs bei mir in beiden läufen schlecht bissl viel gestürzt und in die Schlammgrube gefallen.
> 
> Mfg.
> 
> B.Simon



hallo björn, oh je wie kann man nur ...  . der jump über die suhle ist doch gar nicht so schlimm...

wie steht es denn mit eurem dh projekt einer permanenten piste? hat sich das was ergeben oder 'bastelt' ihr jetzt wieder an der alten location?

wir bleiben in kontakt. spätestens ab oktober will ich wieder aufs rad. dann komme ich mal wieder vorbei und schaue ob ich noch halbwegs auf dem rad 'sitzen' kann.

so long 
carsten


----------



## Whiplash 87 (28. August 2007)

Hi, es scheint darauf hinaus zu laufen das die Jäger nicht mehr in den Wald gehen und die Stadt auf die Pacht verzichtet (ist nicht viel bei dem kleinen Wald). Wir bauen momentan nach dem ehemaligen Roadgap nach rechts weg und bauen da alles komplett neu die alte Location ist komplett neu überarbeitet. Haben da jetzt nur noch minimalste Anlieger und offen kurven ohne  Anlieger im komplett neuen Teil. Ist auch recht schnell geworden. Bauen jetzt erst einmal bis zu dem Parkplatz unten durch und dann kommt die fein Arbeit. Machen gerade nur erst ma Wege und Sprünge das man über die natürlichen Hindernisse ( umgefallenen Bäume und Baumstümpfe drüber kommt). Wenn wir weiter so schnell voran kommen denke ich das wir in 3 Wochen die Strecke grob fertig haben und dann mit der Feinarbeit anfangen können. Wurzeln frei legen Steine einbauen Anlieger Shapen usw.

Den Sprung über die Suhle haben die noch weiter nach rechts gesetzt so dass man nach links wippen mußte. Bin irgendwie nicht dazu gekommen den im Training zu springen und im Rennen probiere ich nicht einfach Sachen aus.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Lockedup90 (28. August 2007)

@björn hört sich gut an ist das dann eine strecke oder wieder so viele abzweigungen wie bei der alten?

@onkle C hier wenn du wieder fit bis könnte man dann theoretisch mal mit dir ne runde drehen und sich mal ein paar tips vom profi abgucken würd mich freuen.

MfG Lenni


----------



## onkel_c (30. August 2007)

@björn: klingt doch gar nicht so schlecht. wenn ich wieder halbwegs fußen kann würde ich mal vorbeischauen ... 

@lenni: vergiß dass mal mit dem profi. alter sack passt schon eher und da hat man eben den vorteil einer menge raceerfahrung. das führt dazu, dass die grundgeschwindigkeit meist eine höhere ist, als bei den meisten fahrern, ...
natürlich können wir gern mal 'ne runde zusammen drehen. nur muss ich dazu erstmal wieder halbwegs fit und auch schmerzfrei werden. keine ahnung, wie lange das dauert. aber es wird zeit, dass ich mich wieder bewege, mir fällt die 'decke auf den kopf' ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (30. August 2007)

ok alter Sack ja auf diese Erfahrung wollte ich eigendlich auch hinaus, dass wenn es bei dir wieder möglich ist das du eventuell mal ein paar deiner techniken oder so übermitteln kannst. würd mich freun.
Dann hoff ich mal das du bald gesund wirst
Gute Besserung 

MfG Lenni


----------



## onkel_c (31. August 2007)

lenni, ich melde mich wenn ich mich wieder halbwegs auf dem bike halten kann!

bis dahin.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (8. September 2007)

Hi,
wir sind gerade am Streckenbauen und am letzten drittel. Carsten wenn du Zeit hast komm doch ma vorbei zum Strecke planen!! Haben das nach dem Roadgap auf dem Rücken von dem Berg gemacht und ist echt gut schnell geworden. Andere dürfen sich auch gerne an der Streckenplanung beteiligen.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## onkel_c (8. September 2007)

björn,

ich muss am sonntag eh nach baunatal. könnte dann noch einen 'abstecher' zu euch machen. habe aber die 'kleine' mit dabei und christiane ...

ich weiss noch nicht genau wann, vermutlich aber vormittags.
ich melde mich nochmal an dieser stelle. allerdings bin ich noch nicht sehr gut zu fuss!

gruß
carsten


----------



## Whiplash 87 (8. September 2007)

Hi, also Sonntag ist eher schlecht weil wir da alle in Winterberg sind und da es krachen lassen wollen. Aber denke gegen halb 6 sind wir wieder in Gudensberg.
Also schönes Wochenende


----------



## Whiplash 87 (8. September 2007)

Aber heute hätte ich Zeit moin nur ab 6. Brauche heute auch ma nen Tag zum relaxen bin die ganze Woche gefahren. Sachen muss man ja auc ma Waschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (9. September 2007)

hi björn,

war gestern unterwegs, wurd später - dehalb erst jetzt ...

dann lass uns kommende woche mal abends treffen. in der regel bin ich am späten nachmittag aus der reha zurück. könnte dann anschließend mal nach gudensberg kommen.

ich schicke dir noch ne pm mit telefon und mail!

so long
carsten


----------



## Whiplash 87 (9. September 2007)




----------



## Ivery (10. September 2007)

Was ist denn da los von wegen Racingteam?


----------



## Casey Riback (15. September 2007)

Hallo Onkel C. Bist Du eigentlich der, der sich mal beim Gartenzaunbau in den Fuß gebohrt hat?


----------



## onkel_c (15. September 2007)

kann ich glücklicherweise nicht mit dienen  !

gruß
carsten


----------



## Whiplash 87 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Onkel C, habe ma ne frage wie heißt das zeug womit man die Kurven und so machen kann was bomben fest wird. Kalk irgendwas nur wie?

lg

Björn


----------



## onkel_c (8. Oktober 2007)

hi björn!

feiner kalkschotter hält nach einer zeit bombenfest. bruchsand ist auch nicht schlecht, muss aber immer mal wieder nachgebessert werden und hinterlässt beim 'bremsstempeln' auch ordentlich löcher. erst genannteres ist deutlich 'beständiger'.

gruß
carsten


----------



## Whiplash 87 (8. Oktober 2007)

Weißt du wo man Kalkschotter herbekommt? 

Mfg.

B.simon


----------



## onkel_c (8. Oktober 2007)

klingt blöd, ist aber so: entweder direkt in einem steinbruch oder 

http://www.kimm-baustoffe.de/v2/

Transkal Kassel
Am Hafen 15
34125 Kassel
0561/50077 - 00

Im Prinzip bei nahezu allen Firmen die auch Erdarbeiten und Transporte anbieten!

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## TZR (13. Oktober 2007)

Der neue große Northshore am Herkules ist ja wohl ein Gerät. Hab ihn mir aber noch nicht getraut. Ist die Landung so schon fertig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (13. Oktober 2007)

Also ich finde den auch sehr schön. Die Landung ist zwar fertig aber ich finde sie persönlich sehr beschi....!


----------



## TZR (14. Oktober 2007)

Ach so, ich kannte die Landung nur von Freitag. Heute wars ja ganz anders. So ist es ja echt easy, wenn man erstmal oben ist.
Ich hab da ne lockere Latte gesehen, falls mal jemand nen Akkuschrauber und Schrauben mit im Wald hat...


----------



## 66 OLaF (14. Oktober 2007)

Moin,
habt ihr pics davon??


----------



## TZR (14. Oktober 2007)

Nur Videos


----------



## Whiplash 87 (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi, schön das ihr euch eifrig was zu erzählen habt aber dann macht nen Kassler thread auf. Will nicht das es unübersichtlich wird. Gibt auch nen lokal Forum von Kassel wo ihr schreiben könnt und es auch betroffene lesen.


----------



## TZR (14. Oktober 2007)

Was soll das hier denn sonst sein, wenn kein Kassel-Thread?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (14. Oktober 2007)

es geht im ganzen thread eigentlich nur um eine strecke und so sollte es der übersicht halber auch bleiben.


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (15. Oktober 2007)

hm... dann is die bezechnung "freeride un downhillstrecken in kassel" aber etwas irreführend! 

greetz, marduk


----------



## Whiplash 87 (15. Oktober 2007)

mache jetzt einfach nen eigenen Thread auf dann gibts keine Verwirrung mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Jonny (15. Oktober 2007)

Björn sry aber mach doch nen eigenen Thread auf steht ja selbst oben "freeride- un downhillstrecken in kassel???" (Zitat)


----------



## Ivery (15. Oktober 2007)

Björn du bist auch so ne Verwirrung !!!!! Also bis jetzt lief der thread ihr eigentlich ganz gut und jeder wusste was gemeint war.... aber nun gut dann werden wir kassler uns von den Gudensbürgern drennen!!!!! So wäre die community halt größe gewesen aber naja auch egal!!!!!!!!


----------



## onkel_c (16. Oktober 2007)

Ivery schrieb:


> ... aber nun gut dann werden wir kassler uns von den Gudensbürgern drennen!!!!! ....



aber nur fred mäßig. sonst bleibt doch alles beim alten  .
jungs ich hoffe, dass ich in 2 wochen wieder a bisserl am gas drehen kann, freu.
es wird langsam wieder ....


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (16. Oktober 2007)

Ivery schrieb:


> Björn du bist auch so ne Verwirrung !!!!! Also bis jetzt lief der thread ihr eigentlich ganz gut und jeder wusste was gemeint war.... aber nun gut dann werden wir kassler uns von den Gudensbürgern drennen!!!!! So wäre die community halt größe gewesen aber naja auch egal!!!!!!!!



 
kassel hat ja mit gudensberg eh nix zu tun... sieht man schon am nummernschild : HR = hinterm ratio   

greetz marduk


----------



## kleinjaya (16. Oktober 2007)

Hi Patrick wie schauts so. Wann kommste denn mal wieder zu uns zum heitzen hat sich viel gemacht in letzter Zeit.

mfg

kleinjaya aka. joggingluke


----------



## Lockedup90 (16. Oktober 2007)

Wie wasn das hier jetzt sind die Gundensberger ja schon wieder bei uns im Thread jogginghose^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kartoon (3. November 2007)

was ihr euch alle anstellt freut euch doch wenn andere hier auch rein texten so bekommt man auch noch was von der aussenwelt mit...und nicht nur gudensberg hat dh tracks! also gebt euch die hand und vertragt euch!


----------



## Lockedup90 (3. November 2007)

@kartonn kein plan wer du bist aber wenn du dir meinen Satz mal genau angucken würdes, dann solltest du eigendlich feststellen das dieser Satz ironisch von mir gemeint war!!


----------



## onkel_c (7. November 2007)

Lockedup90 schrieb:


> @kartonn kein plan wer du bist aber wenn du dir meinen Satz mal genau angucken würdes, dann solltest du eigendlich feststellen das dieser Satz ironisch von mir gemeint war!!



'Deutsche Öffentlichkeit und Medien sind nicht empfänglich für Ironie' 
(Björn Engholm)


----------



## TZR (29. Februar 2008)

Falls jemand von euch heute mit uns gegen 15 h auf der Strecke am Herkules war: ein Video gibts jetzt doch von euch, sogar recht stylish.
Bei haben wollen: melden.

Edit: sind nur paar Sekunden


----------



## Lockedup90 (23. April 2008)

Hier ist auch nichts mehr los oder was???

Wer fährt denn von euch nach Winterberg?? Egal ob zu fahren oder nur zu zu gucken???


----------



## onkel_c (23. April 2008)

na dann will ich mal, alter schützt ja bekanntlich nicht vor ...
natürlich mit am start, zuschauen ginge wirklich nicht. nicht nach über 15 jahren aktivem dh fahrens!


----------



## Ivery (26. April 2008)

Bin auch dabei.......und freue mich schon riesig auf das Wochenende!


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (29. April 2008)

bin natürlich auch dabei  

@ivery: sollen wir nich mal die tage ne kleine ausfahrt am herkules wagen, oder musste vorher noch üben 

gruss, marduk


----------



## GangBang Epic (3. Mai 2008)

Hi Jungs,wenn einer am Sonntag lust hat zufahren sagt mal bescheid.

@ Marduk Kommst du SO. nach Kassel?

Gruss Mike


----------



## Sava (16. August 2008)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> hi mädels un jungs,
> 
> ich hab da mal ne frage:gibt es eig hier in kassel anständige downhill- un freeridestrecken,also strecken die einen fordern (wurzeln,steinig...)...meine hausrunde oben am herkules un elfbuchen geht mir langsam aufn sack!!!
> deshalb frage ich mal an ob ihr da ein paar strecken vorschläge habt!!!???
> ...


 
Hi!!!
ich bin Sava.Vor 2 Monaten habe ich mir Big Hit I gekauft und suche auch eine freeridestrecke und downhill, um fahren zu lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sava (16. August 2008)

Hi!!!
ich bin Sava.Vor 2 Monaten habe ich mir Big Hit I gekauft und suche auch eine freeridestrecke und downhill, um fahren zu lernen.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (18. Februar 2009)

Hi, ist ja nicht wirklich viel los hier 
Ich wollte mal fragen ob es in/um Kassel einige Freeride-Strecken gibt?
Im letzten Jahr war ich in Gudensberg bei dem Rennen und muss sagen, dass die Strecke echt gelungen ist. Jedoch suche ich etwas mehr für Anfänger, da ich mich langsam herantasten möchte. Außerdem auch, nicht nur mit reinem Downhill, eher schicke Singletrails mit kleineren Sprüngen und verblockten Stellen. 
Gerade als ich Spaß an der alten Strecke am Herkules gefunden habe, wurde sie abgerissen
Wie siehts mit Winterberg aus, für Anfänger fahrbar, oder? Jedoch keine bezahlbare Alternative für ein angehenden Studenten 
Bin für jegliche Antworten dankbar. =)


----------



## Lockedup90 (19. Februar 2009)

Winterberg ist sowohl für Anfänger als auch für Fortgeschrittene sehr gut geeignet!!!


----------



## Frorider03 (13. März 2009)

hey ho,

seit diesem Wochenende wohne ich in Vellmar, habe aber leider keinen Plan wo man hier bergab mal gut ne Runde Gas geben kann. Der Thread hier ist ja seit nem Jahr relatib eingeschlafen, vll gibts ja trotzdem nen paar Interessenten, die mich mal in ein paar DH-Tracks einweihen könnten...

Gruß Christian


----------



## Canyon-Paul (13. März 2009)

Hey, wilkommen in Kassel 
Also es gibt ein Kassler Forum
http://www.bikeninkassel.de.vu/

Wenn Du eine DH-Strecke suchst, wirst Du hier fündig.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303571
Gudensberg ist nur paar Kilometer von Kassel entfernt.
Schöne Grüße
Paul


----------



## Frorider03 (13. März 2009)

hey super, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. 

werd mir gleich mal die links anschauen. Vll sieht man sich ja mal on the track...

Gruß Christian


----------



## Canyon-Paul (13. März 2009)

Frorider03 schrieb:


> hey super, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> werd mir gleich mal die links anschauen. Vll sieht man sich ja mal on the track...
> 
> Gruß Christian



Jopp, wobei ich in Gudensberg nicht fahre. Bin eher in Richtung Freeride, aber wenn ich nichts finde in der Gegend komme muss ich mich wohl umstellen auf DH


----------



## RaceFace89 (14. März 2009)

oben am herk gibts ne menge netter trails für uns die bergabfraktion, großteil endet am druseltal und dann kann man gleich wieder hochshutteln,wenn man will


----------



## Onur-9O (3. April 2009)

es wär nicht schlecht wenn ihr einfach mal die google Koordinaten mit postet - so könnte man die insider trails und strecken leichter finden oder? obwohl im wald... die bäume verdecken ja schon ziemlich viel..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4bian (17. Juni 2009)

Ahoi!

Sorry, dass ich gleich mit meinem ersten Post nen Thread wieder hochhole, aber ich hätte da mal ne Frage. Und zwar habe ich auf YouTube dieses Video gefunden ( [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF3ZhQf2F7Q&feature=related"]YouTube - Biken in Kassel Part 1[/ame] ), und habe mich gefragt, ob die Strecke noch befahrbar ist, und wenn ja wo genau sie denn in Kassel ist. Würde mich über Antworten freuen. 

Danke im Voraus 


Gruß, 
Fabian


----------



## Lockedup90 (17. Juni 2009)

no ist alles platt gemacht worden zum teil das im Wald!!! Das erste die Dirts gibt es noch. Die stehen in der Dönche!!


----------



## F4bian (17. Juni 2009)

Mhm, das ist schade. Mit Dirts meinst du die Hügel am Anfang, oder? Mehr steht nicht mehr?


----------



## Onur-9O (27. Juni 2009)

F4bian schrieb:


> Mhm, das ist schade. Mit Dirts meinst du die Hügel am Anfang, oder? Mehr steht nicht mehr?


ich glaub die stehen hier irgentwo:  51°19'36.30"N  9°25'6.45"E
aufjedenfall nicht weit weg von der Hessenschanze. War von einer Woche da. ka ob es die selben ausm Video sind aber aufjedenfall sollten da welche sein werde mal nen Freund fragen, der weiß vll genaueres.


----------



## M.Peter (14. Juli 2009)

moin moin alle zusammen. hat irgendwer bock am freitag oder sonntag-mittag durch denn bergpark zu knallen. gruss mario


----------



## TZR (14. Juli 2009)

Durch den Bergpark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (14. Juli 2009)

nö, noch schlimmer: ..'durch denn bergpark zu knallen'.


----------



## MR-X (15. Juli 2009)

Ich sach nur " Downhill ist keine Zuckerschlecken" ...


----------



## Lockedup90 (18. Juli 2009)

Eben .... 

so habe eben mal ein Thema bei bikeninkassel.de.vu verfasst. Schaut ihn euch bitte mal an. Würde mich sehr freuen wenn da was bei rum kommen würde.

http://bikeninkassel.bi.funpic.de/thread.php?threadid=340&sid=


----------

